# Che brutto essere l'altra ...



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...

Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...

Aiutoooo

Qualcuna è nella mia stessa situazione?

Diavoletta


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Ma lui è l‘altro di qualcun'altro? Cioè: tu hai un ufficiale (gentiluomo)?


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


Spiacente no.

Ma sei una delle diavolette che bazzicano i dintorni o sei una nuova? :singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui è l‘altro di qualcun'altro? Cioè: tu hai un ufficiale (gentiluomo)?


Si......

Lui è l'altro di sua moglie , io di mio marito..

Diavoletta


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Spiacente no.
> 
> Ma sei una delle diavolette che bazzicano i dintorni o sei una nuova? :singleeye:


Che bazzicano nei dintorni.. ogni tamto passo di qua


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si......
> 
> Lui è l'altro di sua moglie , io di mio marito..
> 
> Diavoletta





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che bazzicano nei dintorni.. ogni tamto passo di qua


Ah ho capito... sei una delle due "nostre".

Mai pensato di ammazzare il tempo con qualche hobby?
(non sono ironica)


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Spiacente no.
> 
> Ma sei una delle diavolette che bazzicano i dintorni o sei una nuova? :singleeye:


Ammazza Eliade le sgami tutte. 


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


Si ci sono stata al tuo posto. Il giorno del suo compleanno un sms particolate per auguri speciali. Dopodiché ho sempre ritenuto giusto che lui lo festeggiasse con i suoi come io lo festeggiavo con i miei.
É una questione di ruoli e di posti da occupare. E il tuo non é quello della protagonista della sua vita. Tu sei l'altra. Stai nel tuo angolo lui sa che ci sei non c'é bisogno di festeggiare un compleanno insieme.


----------



## Hirohito (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


Risparmiati gli "aiutoooooo" per ben altre cose, sient'ammè....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si......
> 
> Lui è l'altro di sua moglie , io di mio marito..
> 
> Diavoletta


Pensa che per lui è lo stesso e vivi in pace, allora.


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa che per lui è lo stesso e vivi in pace, allora.


E con questo il caso chiuso!
:aereo:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E con questo il caso chiuso!
> :aereo:


:giudice:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :giudice:


Ho fatto confusione con la frase "e anche questa missione è conclusa!"...
E poi le faccine si spostano continuamente!


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho fatto confusione con la frase "e anche questa missione è conclusa!"...
> E poi le faccine si spostano continuamente!


non importa la faccina, l'importante è il concetto che hai espresso
una domanda, perchè in situazioni simili non si lasciano i rispettivi coniugi?
anche perchè in questo modo i coniugi traditi, avrebbero la possibilità di rifarsi una vita


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...



se stai messa così adesso....
pensa quando arriva il natale!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se stai messa così adesso....
> pensa quando arriva il natale!!


Questo 3d mi inquieta un pò....
In senso tenero intendo.

Lei mi fa tenerezza....


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

due mesi che non ti vedi con lui....tanti....come mai?


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non importa la faccina, l'importante è il concetto che hai espresso
> una domanda, perchè in situazioni simili non si lasciano i rispettivi coniugi?
> anche perchè in questo modo i coniugi traditi, avrebbero la possibilità di rifarsi una vita


bisogna vedere se i 2 piccioncini sono coinvolti allo stesso modo.

noi sappiamo di lei,perchè è qui a raccontare,non sappiamo se per lui stare 2 mesi senza vedersi pesa e quanto


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisogna vedere se i 2 piccioncini sono coinvolti allo stesso modo.
> 
> noi sappiamo di lei,perchè è qui a raccontare,non sappiamo se per lui stare 2 mesi senza vedersi pesa e quanto


ma a me sembrava di aver letto in qualche vecchio post, che erano entrambi molto coinvolti


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Mah...un uomo coinvolto non regge 2 mesi.  su questo posso garantire


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...un uomo coinvolto non regge 2 mesi.  su questo posso garantire


E magari sono lontani.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...un uomo coinvolto non regge 2 mesi.  su questo posso garantire


Ma tu non sai uno sconvolto...
Dura anche anni
E si manda giù tutti i rospi de na iena!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...un uomo coinvolto non regge 2 mesi.  su questo posso garantire


Beh.... dipende da quello che ha e che rischia di perdere.
Parlate di separazioni come se fossero delle passeggiate.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh.... dipende da quello che ha e che rischia di perdere.
> Parlate di separazioni come se fossero delle passeggiate.


Non sono passeggiate ma se non ti separi é perché alla fine stai meglio dove stai. Mi riferisco a quando hai una storia dall'altra parte.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono passeggiate ma se non ti separi é perché alla fine stai meglio dove stai. Mi riferisco a quando hai una storia dall'altra parte.


Io non mi separo... almeno per adesso. E non e' perché sto meglio dove sto. 
E' tutto troppo riduttivo, non funziona così, almeno non sempre.


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai uno sconvolto...
> Dura anche anni
> E si manda giù tutti i rospi de na iena!


Perdonami ma mi è dura crederlo.

se veramente 6 cotto di lei,dopo 2 mesi cominci a nitrire.   se reggi,significa che sì,la storia e tutto....ma fondamentalmente è un passatempo per te


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E magari sono lontani.


o uno dei 2 sta in Nuova Zelanda oppure in 2 mesi lo trovi il tempo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami ma mi è dura crederlo.
> 
> se veramente 6 cotto di lei,dopo 2 mesi cominci a nitrire.   se reggi,significa che sì,la storia e tutto....ma fondamentalmente è un passatempo per te


Lo credo anch'io
Come credo che se ami veramente ti é impossibile restare con il tuo compagno e rinunciare a quell'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> o uno dei 2 sta in Nuova Zelanda oppure in 2 mesi lo trovi il tempo


Ti posso assicurare che se hai famiglia e tutto e sei pure lontano non è così semplice.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami ma mi è dura crederlo.
> 
> se veramente 6 cotto di lei,dopo 2 mesi cominci a nitrire.   se reggi,significa che sì,la storia e tutto....ma fondamentalmente è un passatempo per te


Non sto parlando di un coinvolto.
Ma di uno sconvolto.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che se hai famiglia e tutto e sei pure lontano non è così semplice.


che non sia semplice non lo discuto.  dico che 2 mesi sono un'era geologica,se 6 preso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che non sia semplice non lo discuto.  dico che 2 mesi sono un'era geologica,se 6 preso


ma se non puoi, non puoi! Io ce l'avevo in Spagna... sono stata 7 mesi senza vederlo... eppure ero molto presa, e anche lui


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Dev'essere stato un inferno.   7 mesi senza vedere chi si ama......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dev'essere stato un inferno.   7 mesi senza vedere chi si ama......


mah... non un vero inferno... lo sentivo spesso... 

e comunque per me l'inferno è altra roba


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


..sei nella classica situazione " amante_ sacciapensieri" . quindi perchè pretendete di  più?
sei un ritaglio ... questo già lo sai...
il problema grande di voi amanti . e che dopo pretendete sempre di più...
non sapete stare al vostro posto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sei nella classica situazione " amante_ sacciapensieri" . quindi perchè pretendete di  più?
> sei un ritaglio ... questo già lo sai...
> il problema grande di voi amanti . e che dopo pretendete sempre di più...
> non sapete stare al vostro posto...



OT

Spider l'hai visto The Amazing Spiderman?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sei nella classica situazione " amante_ sacciapensieri" . quindi perchè pretendete di  più?
> sei un ritaglio ... questo già lo sai...
> il problema grande di voi amanti . e che dopo pretendete sempre di più...
> non sapete stare al vostro posto...


no Spider.
Non credo. C'è un mondo là fuori di traditori che sa esattamente qual'è il suo posto.

Spero vivamente che chi si "innamora" sia una minima parte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no Spider.
> Non credo. C'è un mondo là fuori di traditori che sa esattamente qual'è il suo posto.
> 
> 
> Spero vivamente che chi si "innamora" sia una minima parte.



Ci sono anche quelli che sanno stare al loro posto anche se si sono innamorati


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Spider l'hai visto The Amazing Spiderman?


...non ancora.. fuori, in vacanza a Parigi...
 com'è?


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelli che sanno stare al loro posto anche se si sono innamorati


...io a questa palla degli innamorati che stanno  al loro posto non ci credo tanto...
cioè.. tu sei innamorato, ma sai che no puoi entrare... boh?????
ma allora che fai?
.. e tutta una scusa per non prendersi le proprie scelte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non ancora.. fuori, in vacanza a Parigi...
> com'è?



Non l'ho ancora visto ma mi hanno detto che è bello

Mah... Pero' Tobey era Tobey... Non so...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non ancora.. fuori, in vacanza a Parigi...
> com'è?




Sei in vacanza a Parigi? Con tua moglie? Che ci fai sul forum a quest'ora?


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Sei in vacanza a Parigi? Con tua moglie? Che ci fai sul forum a quest'ora?


...appena tornato.
arrivo in aeroporto alle 8 e 30 circa.
eccomi qua...
forse mi mancate...
anche se a te ti si vede poco...


----------



## ferita (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


Aiutooooo (in senso superficiale, ovviamente) lo dovrebbero dire le mogli perchè si danno tanto da fare (anche praticamente con fatiche estenuanti: spesa, figli, casa, ecc. ecc.) per avere in casa uno che si dà da fare fuori.
Voi prendete il meglio.
Noi li sentiamo russare e li vediamo appena svegli...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah ho capito... sei una delle due "nostre".
> 
> Mai pensato di ammazzare il tempo con qualche hobby?
> (non sono ironica)


Premetto è la seconda arrivata che mi ha usato il mio stesso nick, rivendico il diritto del mio nick!

Diavoletta_78


P.S. io sono unica!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Sei in vacanza a Parigi? Con tua moglie? Che ci fai sul forum a quest'ora?



quinti, spider, è uno spettacolo che merita.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah ho capito... sei una delle due "nostre".
> 
> Mai pensato di ammazzare il tempo con qualche hobby?
> (*non sono ironica*)


mi spiace nn poterti approvare.....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non importa la faccina, l'importante è il concetto che hai espresso
> una domanda, perchè in situazioni simili non si lasciano i *rispettivi coniugi*?
> anche perchè in questo modo i coniugi traditi, avrebbero la possibilità di rifarsi una vita


lo devono volere entrambi...

se nn ricordo male ho letto qualcosa di diavoletta tempo fa....
(correggetemi se sbaglio)lei è innamorata di lui(l'altro)ma ama nache il marito...diciamo che è confusa...
lui invece mi sembra che a lei la tratti come amante(come è giusto che sia) e alla moglie la ama...(anche se la cornifica---ma al giorno doggi è un piccolo banale dettaglio---)


se lui lasciasse la moglie lei si fionderebbe tra le sue braccia tempo zero...

sbaglio diavoletta????


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh.... dipende da quello che ha e che rischia di perdere.
> *Parlate di separazioni come se fossero delle passeggiate.*


*

no
non sono passeggiate*...

e telo dice una persona che ha voluto riprovarci...

MA SE NON AMASSI PIU MAIO MARITO...
O SE MIO MARITO NON AMASSE PIU ME...

che stiamo a fare insieme????
un litigio,una crisi si supera..ma se c'è amore...se alla base c'è qualcisa di sostanza...
ma diventare due estranei in casa...due conviventi che si cornificano a vicenda...che pur dormendo insieme magari desiderano essere a letto con altri 
NO.........


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ci sono stata al tuo posto. Il giorno del suo compleanno un sms particolate per auguri speciali. Dopodiché ho sempre ritenuto giusto che lui lo festeggiasse con i suoi come io lo festeggiavo con i miei.
> É una questione di ruoli e di posti da occupare. E il tuo non é quello della protagonista della sua vita. Tu sei l'altra. Stai nel tuo angolo lui sa che ci sei non c'é bisogno di festeggiare un compleanno insieme.


Io non posso neanche madargli questo... è con la sua famiglia come è giusto che sia , il mio ruolo è marginale e poi d'altronde anche io sono sposata ,anche se al momento non ho figli, e sicuramente la famiglia viene prima di tutto....

Ieri lìho sentito e i ha raccontato quello che avrebbe fatto oggi ed io ho sofferto...


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se stai messa così adesso....
> pensa quando arriva il natale!!


E pasqua, e le vacanze estive..... infatti è il periodo dell'anno più brutto


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> due mesi che non ti vedi con lui....tanti....come mai?


Possiamo vederci solo di giorno e lui è presissimo con il lavoro, d'estate lavora di più... e non ha ancora un giorno libero.

Ieri dovevamo vederci ma non potevo io.... e lui era veramente dispisciuto


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...un uomo coinvolto non regge 2 mesi.  su questo posso garantire


Io invece penso di si.... è che proprio il suo lavoro lo tiene impegnato.. o forse mi voglio convincere io di questo fatto.

Di una cosa sono convinta io sono coinvolta... purtroppo


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> mah... non un vero inferno... lo sentivo spesso...
> 
> e comunque per me l'inferno è altra roba


Sai perchè due mesi non sono tanti? Perchè fin dall'inizio della nostra storia ci vedevamo 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, decisioni di entrambi..

Ma a me non pesa, perchè comunque lo sento tutti i giorni, il fatto è che secondo me anche lui è preso altrimenti perchè cercarmi se un giorno non lo faccio io lo fa lui???

Solo che penso che avendo figli tenga di più a loro ed è giusto cosi..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non posso neanche madargli questo... è con la sua famiglia come è giusto che sia , il mio ruolo è marginale e poi d'altronde anche io sono sposata ,anche se al momento non ho figli, e sicuramente la famiglia viene prima di tutto....
> 
> Ieri lìho sentito e i ha raccontato quello che avrebbe fatto oggi ed io ho sofferto...


Ê la sofferenza che non capisco


----------



## Non registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sai perchè due mesi non sono tanti? Perchè fin dall'inizio della nostra storia ci vedevamo 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, decisioni di entrambi..
> 
> Ma a me non pesa, perchè comunque lo sento tutti i giorni, il fatto è che secondo me anche lui è preso altrimenti perchè cercarmi se un giorno non lo faccio io lo fa lui???
> 
> Solo che penso che avendo figli tenga di più a loro ed è giusto cosi..


Ciao, anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Anche il mio dedica al lavoro la maggior parte delle sue ore. Riusciamo a vederci più spesso di voi, una volta a settimana. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.
Le vacanze e certe occasioni che non si possono passare assieme e' vero pesano, col tempo si affrontano meglio, anche perché pure io ho vita piuttosto impegnata.
Solo che col tempo ci si mette anche in discussione se si provano certe cose. E io ne ho parlato molte volte con lui. La strada si può trovare basta volerlo in due.
Siete distanti?

   Sofia


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sai perchè due mesi non sono tanti? Perchè fin dall'inizio della nostra storia ci vedevamo 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, decisioni di entrambi..
> 
> Ma a me non pesa, perchè comunque lo sento tutti i giorni, il fatto è che secondo me anche lui è preso altrimenti perchè cercarmi se un giorno non lo faccio io lo fa lui???
> 
> Solo che penso che avendo figli tenga di più a loro ed è giusto cosi..


Preso e innamorato sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ê la sofferenza che non capisco



nemmeno io

sono loro a cercarsela


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla;946714[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Preso e innamorato sono due cose diverse.



:up:

[/B]


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ê la sofferenza che non capisco


Non riesci a capire perché sta male o non ritieni che debba stare male?
Perché invece io capisco benissimo perché lei soffre.

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nemmeno io
> 
> sono loro a cercarsela


Dai, che anche tu hai passato le tue....

Sofia


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire perché sta male o non ritieni che debba stare male?
> Perché invece io capisco benissimo perché lei soffre.
> 
> Sofia


non voglio essere polemica...
ma scusate..
se si soffre tanto per una persona se la si vuole tutta per se ecc ecc...
perchè allora non decidere di esprimere questi sentimenti una volta per tutte e prendere una decisione???
se ci si ama perchè non si deve stare insieme...

se è da parte di entrambi ovvio...

sono stata sempre per ricostruire e non per distruggere intendiamoci...ma se i cocci non ci sono più..se li abbiamo perduti allora??


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Anche il mio dedica al lavoro la maggior parte delle sue ore. Riusciamo a vederci più spesso di voi, una volta a settimana. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.
> Le vacanze e certe occasioni che non si possono passare assieme e' vero pesano, col tempo si affrontano meglio, anche perché pure io ho vita piuttosto impegnata.
> Solo che col tempo ci si mette anche in discussione se si provano certe cose. E io ne ho parlato molte volte con lui. La strada si può trovare basta volerlo in due.
> Siete distanti?
> ...


Scusa ma tu sei sposata ?

Non non siamo distanti, è che facciamo orari e lavori diversi, la sera vedersi per lui è complicato....
Da quanto tempo dura la vostra storia?
Lui cosa ti ha detto ? E' innamorato?

Scusa se ti faccio tutte queste domande ma è per capire.


Sei tu che lo cerchi o è lui?

Diavoletta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai, che anche tu hai passato le tue....
> 
> Sofia



ah sì?


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire perché sta male o non ritieni che debba stare male?
> Perché invece io capisco benissimo perché lei soffre.
> 
> Sofia


Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello vorrei condividerlo con lui, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo ... 

Soffro perchè ho un marito stupendo , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè vorrei essere io la con lui quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..

Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello* vorrei condividerlo con lui*, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo ...
> 
> Soffro perchè ho un *marito stupendo* , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè *vorrei essere io la con lui* quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..
> 
> Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso



senti, svegliati dal sogno


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> *Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello vorrei condividerlo con lui, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo *...
> 
> Soffro perchè ho un marito stupendo , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè vorrei essere io la con lui quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..
> 
> Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso


in poche parole SOFFRI PERCHè LO AMI

perchè vuoi condividere con lui..e non con il marito stupendo...

ne hai parlato con lui???
perchè non tenti di avere l'occasione di poter mettere in pratica i tuoi desideri???
non la vivi più da amante....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non voglio essere polemica...
> ma scusate..
> se si soffre tanto per una persona se la si vuole tutta per se ecc ecc...
> perchè allora non decidere di esprimere questi sentimenti una volta per tutte e prendere una decisione???
> ...


Da traditrice quoto


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io invece penso di si.... è che proprio il suo lavoro lo tiene impegnato.. o forse mi voglio convincere io di questo fatto.
> 
> Di una cosa sono convinta io sono coinvolta... purtroppo


Che tu sia innamorata non lo discuto,si vede come scrivi.

Non posso sapere se lui sia solo preso o se sia innamorato.

Da uomo,ti dico che se regge i 2 mesi senza vederti,forse è pià preso sessualmente da te che realmente innamorato.

Il fatto che vi sentiate tutti i giorni o quasi....è normale,avete una relazione 

se manco vi sentiste,saresti solo dei trombamici,mi spiego?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

*diavoletta.....*

non farmi incazzare che sono appena tornata da una vacanza relax :unhappy:


un'altra che butta via le sue energie in voli pindarici
perchè non ti concentri di più sull' aumentare la tua attività fisica (di qualsiasi tipo, sesso in primis), per esempio?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello vorrei condividerlo con lui, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo ...
> 
> Soffro perchè ho un marito stupendo , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè vorrei essere io la con lui quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..
> 
> Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso


E lui soffre anche lui? Se vi amate così tanto perchè state ancora divisi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Che tu sia innamorata non lo discuto,si vede come scrivi.*
> 
> Non posso sapere se lui sia solo preso o se sia innamorato.
> 
> ...




Perplesso, permettimi di dissentire 

questo non è innamoramento, è rimbambimento


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Anche il mio dedica al lavoro la maggior parte delle sue ore. Riusciamo a vederci più spesso di voi, una volta a settimana. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.
> Le vacanze e certe occasioni che non si possono passare assieme e' vero pesano, col tempo si affrontano meglio, anche perché pure io ho vita piuttosto impegnata.
> Solo che col tempo ci si mette anche in discussione se si provano certe cose. E io ne ho parlato molte volte con lui. La strada si può trovare basta volerlo in due.
> Siete distanti?
> ...


ecco questa è una risposta da amante perfetta 

PS: perchè non ti registri?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che tu sia innamorata non lo discuto,si vede come scrivi.
> 
> Non posso sapere se lui sia solo preso o se sia innamorato.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perplesso, permettimi di dissentire
> 
> questo non è innamoramento, è rimbambimento


questo lo puoi dire tu,non io.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello vorrei condividerlo con lui, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo ...
> 
> Soffro perchè ho un marito stupendo , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè vorrei essere io la con lui quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..
> 
> Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso


Allora diglielo,la prossima volta che vi vedrete.   a seconda di come lui reagirà,capirai


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola


ti piacciono i gladioli?


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in poche parole SOFFRI PERCHè LO AMI
> 
> perchè vuoi condividere con lui..e non con il marito stupendo...
> 
> ...


Come ho detto in altri miei post ... ho paura ad esprimere a lui i miei sentimenti, ho paura di perderlo.... piuttosto che perderlo soffro in silenzio...

Anche se secondo me lui lo ha capito..


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lui soffre anche lui? Se vi amate così tanto perchè state ancora divisi?


Questo non lo so... ma non credo che lui soffra , ha lui piace avere una che lo chiama, che lo fa sentire importante... che fa... cio che no  fa la moglie


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Come ho detto in altri miei post ... ho paura ad esprimere a lui i miei sentimenti, ho paura di perderlo.... piuttosto che perderlo soffro in silenzio...
> 
> Anche se secondo me lui lo ha capito..


ragione di più per dirglielo.   se lui ti corrisponde veramente,si comporterà (si spera) da uomo e potreste anche avere un futuro.  Altrimenti,come dice anche Chiara,dovrai svegliarti dal sogno.

e farà malissimo,immagino


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Questo non lo so... ma non credo che lui soffra , ha lui piace avere una che lo chiama, che lo fa sentire importante... che fa... cio che no  fa la moglie


E certo lui fa l'amante. Motivo in piu per non soffrirne


----------



## Annuccia (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Come ho detto in altri miei post ... *ho paura ad esprimere a lui i miei sentimenti, ho paura di perderlo.... piuttosto che perderlo soffro in silenzio...
> 
> *Anche se secondo me lui lo ha capito..


non capisco..o meglio

spero di non aver capito....



chi vuol capire capisca...
(che giochi di parole oggi)


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che tu sia innamorata non lo discuto,si vede come scrivi.
> 
> Non posso sapere se lui sia solo preso o se sia innamorato.
> 
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo.... secondo me è molto molto preso... 

Se sei uomo allora capirai che forse se fosse solo per sesso due mesi non li reggi..... ovvio....


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora diglielo,la prossima volta che vi vedrete.   a seconda di come lui reagirà,capirai


Glielo diro quando ci vedremo..... almeno mi tolgo ogni dubbio?'

Comunque tornando al discorso di prima, non è solo sesso, anche percè , a differenza dell'inizio , quando ci sentiamo parliamo di tutto ... tranne che di sesso


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo.... secondo me è molto molto preso...
> 
> Se sei uomo allora capirai che forse se fosse solo per sesso due mesi non li reggi..... ovvio....


Perdonami se questa risposta ti sembrerà cinica.

Se fosse realmente innamorato,s'inventerebbe qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti,anche solo per 2 ore.
Se regge la distanza ed il tempo,significa che:

1-con la moglie fa ancora sesso ed in modo soddisfacente
2-ti e si considera pienamente ed esclusivamente amante (l'hai scritto prima pure tu....)
3-fondamentalmente tu gli lucidi l'ego....oltre a qualcosa d'altro,quando siete a letto insieme.

Capisco di aver scritto cose anche cattive,ad una prima lettura,e te ne chiedo scusa.

Ma credo che tu sia accecata...e temo potresti stare molto male,se le cose andassero in un certo modo


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti piacciono i gladioli?


Ma cosa fai, ricicli i miei scarti?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Glielo diro quando ci vedremo..... almeno mi tolgo ogni dubbio?'
> 
> Comunque tornando al discorso di prima, non è solo sesso, anche percè , a differenza dell'inizio , quando ci sentiamo parliamo di tutto ... tranne che di sesso


Ora ovviamente io non sono lui e non so come sia fatto lui.
Posso dirti che io con te al telefono mai parlerei di sesso.   Non so se riesco a farmi capire.....


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cosa fai, ricicli i miei scarti?


a te ho portato i gelsomini,non i gladioli......


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami se questa risposta ti sembrerà cinica.
> 
> Se fosse realmente innamorato,s'inventerebbe qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti,anche solo per 2 ore.
> Se regge la distanza ed il tempo,significa che:
> ...


Ti ringrazio forse e dico forse se l'unico che mi dice la verita ... anche se sul primo punto , si io so che fa ancora sesso con la moglie (ed io con mio marito) si lo fa una volta a settimana e lui dice che è più bello farlo con me...

Dice di non avere mai avuto amante e che io sono la prima, scusa ma se un uomo fa sesso con la moglie perchè avere l'amante e soprattutto se per lui fosse solo sesso non cè motivo di cercarmi tutti i giorni e di fare il geloso se non rispondo subito...

Comunque grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami se questa risposta ti sembrerà cinica.
> 
> Se fosse realmente innamorato,*s'inventerebbe qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti,anche solo per 2 ore*.
> Se regge la distanza ed il tempo,significa che:
> ...



non sei cinico, ma realista, e hai scritto delle grandi verità

però posso dissentire nuovamente?
l'inventarsi qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti anche solo per due ore mi saprebbe più di arrapamento che di innamoramento

però attendo tua conferma o smentita, sei tu il maschio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio forse e dico forse se l'unico che mi dice la verita ... anche se sul primo punto , si io so che fa ancora sesso con la moglie (ed io con mio marito) *si lo fa una volta a settimana e lui dice che è più bello farlo con me...*
> 
> Dice di non avere mai avuto amante e che io sono la prima, scusa ma se un uomo fa sesso con la moglie perchè avere l'amante e soprattutto se per lui fosse solo sesso non cè motivo di cercarmi tutti i giorni e di fare il geloso se non rispondo subito...
> 
> Comunque grazie



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora ovviamente io non sono lui e non so come sia fatto lui.
> Posso dirti che io con te al telefono mai parlerei di sesso.   Non so se riesco a farmi capire.....


Spiegati meglio...... 

Quello che intendo dire è che parliamo del suo lavoro, dei problemi quotidiani , ridiamo scherziamo...... 

Tu cosa intendi??

Sai mi interessa il parere da uomo


----------



## oceansize (14 Luglio 2012)

Cit. Verena: ma tutte queste energie perché non le usi per fare del volontariato?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sei cinico, ma realista, e hai scritto delle grandi verità
> 
> però posso dissentire nuovamente?
> l'inventarsi qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti anche solo per due ore mi saprebbe più di arrapamento che di innamoramento
> ...


se non riesco a starti lontano,sono innamorato.

se riesco ad accontentarmi anche solo di 2 ore,sono innamorato.

arrapato lo sono sempre e a prescindere


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sei cinico, ma realista, e hai scritto delle grandi verità
> 
> però posso dissentire nuovamente?
> l'inventarsi qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti anche solo per due ore mi saprebbe più di arrapamento che di innamoramento
> ...


Anche se su alcune cose che hai scritto non sono d'accordo ... su quest'ultima quotooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non riesco a starti lontano,sono innamorato.
> 
> se riesco ad accontentarmi anche solo di 2 ore,sono innamorato.
> 
> arrapato lo sono sempre e a prescindere


Io sono innamorata.... e anche se non lo vedo per due/tre mesi ci riesco.... non riuscirei al contrario  a non sentirlo, quello si se non lo sento la mattina per il buongiorno sono in ansia.... forse magari io ragiono cosi perche sono donna


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio......
> 
> Quello che intendo dire è che parliamo del suo lavoro, dei problemi quotidiani , ridiamo scherziamo......
> 
> ...


Allora...come metterla giù,vediamo.....

Se fosse una storia di puro sesso,vi vedreste,lo fareste e stop.

Il fatto che vi sentiate quotidianamente fa pendere la bilancia verso qualcosa di più profondo,ma che potrebbe classificarsi come amicizia cum gaudium.
Quello che mi rende scettico sulla natura dei sentimenti di lui...è il fatto che regga così bene il tempo e la disanza,cosa che invece tu palesemente patisci.

PS: il fatto che ti dica che lo faccia solo una volta alla settimana con la moglie e che con te sia meglio e blablablabla....possono benissimo essere tutte balle per tenerti "in caldo".  e xchè 6 chiaramente innamorata

Voglio dire.....credo tu sia abbastanza adulta da aver compreso che noi uomini per farvela mollare ci inventiamo le peggio balle.....quindi non prendere tutto quello che ti dice come oro colato,mi raccomando


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premetto è la seconda arrivata che mi ha usato il mio stesso nick, rivendico il diritto del mio nick!
> 
> Diavoletta_78
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi spiace nn poterti approvare.....


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Doffro perchè se mi capita qualciosa di bruttoal lavoro oppure di bello vorrei condividerlo con lui, vorrei fare l'amore con lui tutta la notte con una canzone di sotto fondo ...
> 
> Soffro perchè ho un marito stupendo , che purtroppo è distante, soffro perchè vorrei essere io la con lui quando vive emozioni nuove, soffre..
> 
> Ecco perchè soffro..... e non , come sicuro quaocuno pensa, non posso dare sesso



E sentiamo cos'e che tu sarest idisposta a cambiare per non soffrire più ....o lui ?

Bhò io continuo a non capire sti masochismi ....


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora...come metterla giù,vediamo.....
> 
> Se fosse una storia di puro sesso,vi vedreste,lo fareste e stop.
> 
> ...



Io non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna . sono sempre stata scettica 

quello che dici hai ragione... 

Molte volte ho pensato di cancellarlo dalla mia mente dedicandomi,come giusto, a mio marito, al lavoro ad hobby, ho cercato di non chiamarlo puù, ma se non lo chiamo si fa sentire, mi riempie di cose carine , mi chiama "amore".... 

Il fatto è che io lo sento diverso....


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E sentiamo cos'e che tu sarest idisposta a cambiare per non soffrire più ....o lui ?
> 
> Bhò io continuo a non capire sti masochismi ....


Insicurezze.  paura di trovarsi poi da sola.   un pò di senso di colpa verso il marito.

varie ed eventuali


----------



## diavoletta (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insicurezze.  paura di trovarsi poi da sola.   un pò di senso di colpa verso il marito.
> 
> varie ed eventuali



Io non ho senso di colpa verso il marito, anche perchè del problema di intimità che abbiamo io e lui, il sentirmi poco desiderata lui lo sa e non fa niente per rimediare..

Ecco perchè non ho sensi di colpa


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna . sono sempre stata scettica
> 
> quello che dici hai ragione...
> 
> ...



Mamma mia  Diavola spero che non sia per te la una grossa inculata....
comunque rileggi perplesso dove dice che l'uomo se ne inventa di ogni per farsela mollare ....


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna . sono sempre stata scettica
> 
> quello che dici hai ragione...
> 
> ...


Lui, da come lo descrivi, è palesemente un narcisista bastardo.
Il fatto che lui ti cerchi quando tu non lo chiami è semplice atto di rivendicazione di quella che considera una sua proprietà.     il fatto che ti chiami amore non significa che lo pensi davvero,però sa che chiamandoti amore tu ti sciogli.   Siamo sempre lì col discorso....cosa vuoi essere tu?  il giocattolo dei momenti liberi o una possibile nuova compagna?   quando lo deciderasi,starai finalmente bene con te stessa.

Perchè lui non ha alcun interesse a modificare la situazione,fattene una ragione


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non ho senso di colpa verso il marito, anche perchè del problema di intimità che abbiamo io e lui, il sentirmi poco desiderata lui lo sa e non fa niente per rimediare..
> 
> Ecco perchè non ho sensi di colpa


se così fosse,allora non ha senso rimanere con lui,visto che,mi pare di aver capito,non avete figli


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Glielo diro quando ci vedremo..... almeno mi tolgo ogni dubbio?'
> 
> Comunque tornando al discorso di prima, non è solo sesso, anche percè , a differenza dell'inizio , quando ci sentiamo parliamo di tutto ... tranne che di sesso


Ma questo è normale!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami se questa risposta ti sembrerà cinica.
> 
> Se fosse realmente innamorato,s'inventerebbe qualsiasi cosa pur di vederti,anche solo per 2 ore.
> Se regge la distanza ed il tempo,significa che:
> ...


Io non ci vedo nulla di cattivo se non la pura verità.
E non ci vedo nulla di snagliato. La stessa cosa dovrebbe essere per lei.
Lasciando perdere i moralismi sta vivendo una cosa che dovrebve essere solo bella e lei soffre io non lo capisco


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allora...come metterla giù,vediamo.....
> 
> Se fosse una storia di puro sesso,vi vedreste,lo fareste e stop.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Sull'ultima frase fatico a conprendere anche se so che é la verità.
Ci sono donne che apprezzano di più la verità. Giá uno vhe mi dice che a letto sono più brava della moglie mi fa cadere i maroni.
Quello che accade nel letto tra te e tua moglie resta li esattamente come quello che capita nel mio di letto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Io non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna . sono sempre stata scettica
> 
> quello che dici hai ragione...
> 
> ...


Sulla prima frase: non sai cosa ti perdi!!
Se ci credessi forse capiresti che un uomo che ti chiama tutti i giorni non lo fa perché innamorato ma semplicementd perchè tiene a te come persona


----------



## Sole (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


Quando avevo l'amante l'ultima cosa a cui pensavo era festeggiare il suo compleanno. Le mie preoccupazioni oscillavano dal posto da trovare per fare sesso al...posto da trovare per fare sesso 
Ora che ci penso non gli ho fatto nemmeno il regalo...

Quello che voglio dire è che se le tue preoccupazioni sono queste, forse dovresti concederti un po' di tempo per riflettere su cosa rappresenta per te questo amante e quali vuoti riempie questa vostra storia nella tua vita. E poi, possibilmente, agire di conseguenza.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla prima frase: non sai cosa ti perdi!!
> Se ci credessi forse capiresti che un uomo che ti chiama tutti i giorni non lo fa perché innamorato ma semplicementd perchè tiene a te come persona


Non posso approvare ma cavoli se hai ragione...:up:
Ho un amico da anni .. 
Mai fatto sesso... 
Non nego che per un certo periodo c'è stata una sorta di attrazione...
ma come è arrivata se n'è andata ... 
E comunque io credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non posso approvare ma cavoli se hai ragione...:up:
> Ho un amico da anni ..
> Mai fatto sesso...
> Non nego che per un certo periodo c'è stata una sorta di attrazione...
> ...


Io e il mio amico ci sentiamo tutti i giorni ci inviamo sms. Stiamo bene insieme parliamo di tutto. Attrazione zero. Una vera amicizia ed é una delle cose a cui tengo di più.
Per questo quando ho avutouna relazione e il mio smante mi chiamava e scriveva ogni giorno non ho mai pensato che fosse perchè era innamorato di me


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu sei sposata ?
> 
> Non non siamo distanti, è che facciamo orari e lavori diversi, la sera vedersi per lui è complicato....
> Da quanto tempo dura la vostra storia?
> ...


Ciao.
Sono sposata con figli e anche lui. Il suo matrimonio tentennava già prima, il mio ha cominciato ad abissarsi dopo.
La storia dura ormai da due anni. Innamorati entrambi fin dall'inizio, allora non pensavamo alla separazione. Ma io non vivevo bene la nostra relazione in questo modo, e ogni tanto ho iniziato a parlarne e anche a litigare con lui. Mi ha stupito il fatti che le sue convinzioni così ferree sul non separarsi che aveva all'inizio (per tutta una serie di motivi che non mi va di stare a spiegare qui), sono pian piano cambiate. Farlo non e' facile, le problematiche sono tante se ci si proietta in avanti, pero' se il sentimento che sta alla base e' importante si fa.
Chi cerca l'altro? Entrambi, tutti i giorni.
Separarsi e' un percorso. Se ancora non hai figli ti invito a riflettere sulla solidità del tuo matrimonio prima di farne. Con i figli e' tutto più complicato. Se lui ora ha così tanto spazio dentro di te, significa che con tuo marito dei buchi ci sono. Con tuo marito non e' Amore, gli vorrai bene ma non e' Amore.

     Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e il mio amico ci sentiamo tutti i giorni ci inviamo sms. Stiamo bene insieme parliamo di tutto. Attrazione zero. Una vera amicizia ed é una delle cose a cui tengo di più.
> Per questo quando ho avutouna relazione e il mio smante mi chiamava e scriveva ogni giorno non ho mai pensato che fosse perchè era innamorato di me


Beh sei fortunata! Mai avuto uomo che mi chiamasse o scrivesse spesso e non fosse interessato a qualcosa di più. Ho sempre dovuto mettere mani avanti. Anche quando ero più giovane, mi sono sempre trovata bene a parlare con gli uomini, ma niente da fare, prima o poi ci provavano.... e anche ora devo fare attenzione alla confidenza che do.
A parte che al mio compagno darebbe estremamente fastidio se mi sentissi quotidianamente con un uomo.

     Sofia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh sei fortunata! Mai avuto uomo che mi chiamasse o scrivesse spesso e non fosse interessato a qualcosa di più. Ho sempre dovuto mettere mani avanti. Anche quando ero più giovane, mi sono sempre trovata bene a parlare con gli uomini, ma niente da fare, prima o poi ci provavano.... e anche ora *devo fare attenzione alla confidenza che do*.
> A parte che al mio compagno darebbe estremamente fastidio se mi sentissi quotidianamente con un uomo.
> 
> Sofia


ma guarda che rapporti del genere si costruiscono, magari passando anche per momenti di incomprensione perchè si hanno aspettative diverse

dover fare attenzione alla confidenza che dai non è una bella cosa:
o frequenti maschi poco intelligenti o dai segnali ambigui


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che rapporti del genere si costruiscono, magari passando anche per momenti di incomprensione perchè si hanno aspettative diverse
> 
> dover fare attenzione alla confidenza che dai non è una bella cosa:
> o frequenti maschi poco intelligenti o dai segnali ambigui


Sono gli uomini che vedono ciò che non c'è nella mia disponibilità all'ascolto e nella mia gentilezza. 
Ora rispetto al passato sto più attenta e compenso con le donne. Qualcuna in gamba ne ho trovata


----------



## Salomè (14 Luglio 2012)

Facciamo il punto della situazione:
Lui ora è con la sua famiglia, con sua moglie e tutto il mulino bianco.
Tu sei (forse) un pensiero. Stasera niente regalo, niente passeggiata, niente cenetta, niente post-cenetta. 
QUESTO SPETTA ALLA MOGLIE. Lo farà con lei. 
E il fatto che ti chiami "amore" il giorno dopo non vuol dire che il giorno prima non sia stato bene nel suo ritratto di famiglia. Tu sei fuori dalla sua casa. FUORI. E vieni DOPO.
Questo devi tenerlo ben presente, neh. Ed è un discorso che può farti riflettere ogni festività che ti ritrovi a passare senza lui.
Sii consapevole del ruolo che vuoi avere tu nella tua vita e nella sua. Senza piangerti addosso.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non posso approvare ma cavoli se hai ragione...:up:
> Ho un amico da anni ..
> Mai fatto sesso...
> Non nego che per un certo periodo c'è stata una sorta di attrazione...
> ...


ci credo pure io.  quello a cui non credo è che non sia possibile fare (saltuariamente) sesso con un'amica senza che il rapporto venga frainteso o compromesso.

certo,mi obbietterete che il segreto sta nella sincerità che mai deve venir meno.
Ma....come mi è stato detto.....se tu sai mantenere all'interno della stanza quello che succede nella stanza,perchè negarsi una gioia?
Sono momenti che hanno una loro dolcezza,unica.


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

Mah, io sintetizzerei: _che brutto essere l'altra *quando vorresti essere qualcosa di diverso*._
E' un classicone degli amori non corrisposti o diversamente corrisposti.

Ci sono solo tre soluzioni:
1- dirgli quello che senti e che vorresti e sperare che voglia le stesse cose;
2- se non vuole dartele, soffrire in silenzio e finchè dura, dura;
3- troncare.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci credo pure io.  quello a cui non credo è che non sia possibile fare (saltuariamente) sesso con un'amica senza che il rapporto venga frainteso o compromesso.
> 
> certo,mi obbietterete che il segreto sta nella sincerità che mai deve venir meno.
> Ma....come mi è stato detto.....se tu sai mantenere all'interno della stanza quello che succede nella stanza,perchè negarsi una gioia?
> Sono momenti che hanno una loro dolcezza,unica.


Io invece non ce la farei proprio. L'intimità fisica riesco a condividerla solo con la persona che amo o di cui sono innamorata. Per come sono fatta non riuscirei a porre dei limiti.
Sarà perché per me attrazione fisica e' già passione... passione non e' amicizia. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono, sto bene anche sola, con le mie amicizie per scambiare opinioni e idee.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, io sintetizzerei: _che brutto essere l'altra *quando vorresti essere qualcosa di diverso*._
> E' un classicone degli amori non corrisposti o diversamente corrisposti.
> 
> Ci sono solo tre soluzioni:
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece non ce la farei proprio. L'intimità fisica riesco a condividerla solo con la persona che amo o di cui sono innamorata. Per come sono fatta non riuscirei a porre dei limiti.
> Sarà perché per me attrazione fisica e' già passione... passione non e' amicizia. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono, sto bene anche sola, con le mie amicizie per scambiare opinioni e idee.


questione caratteriale suppongo.  da un lato ti capisco,dall'altro ti dico che perdi dei momenti di vera gioia


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> questione caratteriale suppongo.  da un lato ti capisco,*dall'altro ti dico che perdi dei momenti di vera gioia*


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> questione caratteriale suppongo.  da un lato ti capisco,dall'altro ti dico che perdi dei momenti di vera gioia


Ma per me non sarebbero momenti di gioia. 
Per me l'intimità e' una cosa speciale, un'intimità che e' non solo fisica ma anche di testa e di tutto. Sesso e' passione. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono e non mi attraggono. 

     Sofia


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci credo pure io.  quello a cui non credo è che non sia possibile fare (saltuariamente) sesso con un'amica senza che il rapporto venga frainteso o compromesso.
> 
> certo,mi obbietterete che il segreto sta nella sincerità che mai deve venir meno.
> Ma....come mi è stato detto.....se tu sai mantenere all'interno della stanza quello che succede nella stanza,perchè negarsi una gioia?
> *Sono momenti che hanno una loro dolcezza,unica*.



:inlove: come darti torto... 
Poi io sono tutta fru fru e cuoricini..

Ciò che succede tra due persone , per me,deve rimanere tra queste due persone....
quando sono già in troppi a saperlo si compromette il rapporto...


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :inlove: come darti torto...
> Poi io sono tutta fru fru e cuoricini..
> 
> Ciò che succede tra due persone , per me,deve rimanere tra queste due persone....
> quando sono già in troppi a saperlo si compromette il rapporto...


Beh...io non sono figo,non sono la reincarnazione di John Holmes e non ho nemmeno tutta questa esperienza con le donne....se non sapessi essere discreto e passionale,potrei anche tagliarmelo


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma per me non sarebbero momenti di gioia.
> Per me l'intimità e' una cosa speciale, un'intimità che e' non solo fisica ma anche di testa e di tutto. Sesso e' passione. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono e non mi attraggono.
> 
> Sofia


questo l'ho capito


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh...io non sono figo,non sono la reincarnazione di John Holmes e non ho nemmeno tutta questa esperienza con le donne....se non sapessi essere discreto e passionale,potrei anche tagliarmelo


Ma nooo....
che male!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma per me non sarebbero momenti di gioia.
> Per me l'intimità e' una cosa speciale, un'intimità che e' non solo fisica ma anche di testa e di tutto. Sesso e' passione. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono e non mi attraggono.
> 
> Sofia


Ma se sei la Sofia che è nella stessa situazione di Diavoletta...
ti sei adeguata a vivere in una via di mezzo...
magari ho capito male


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, io sintetizzerei: _che brutto essere l'altra *quando vorresti essere qualcosa di diverso*._
> E' un classicone degli amori non corrisposti o diversamente corrisposti.
> 
> Ci sono solo tre soluzioni:
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*2*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se sei la Sofia che è nella stessa situazione di Diavoletta...
> ti sei adeguata a vivere in una via di mezzo...
> magari ho capito male


Si ho l'amante ed infatti per me non e' facile gestire questa situazione. 
Sto vivendo una passione come mai mi era capitato in vita mia e sto pensando di separarmi per questo.
Ma e' meglio vivere la serenità di un matrimonio che scorre su tranquilli binari o seguire la passione?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Domanda da un miliardo di dollari.

Premesso che la passione per definizione è effimera,pensi che il tuo amante si figuri l'idea di divenir vecchio al tuo fianco?   Se la risposta è sì,allora buttati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma per me non sarebbero momenti di gioia.
> *Per me l'intimità e' una cosa speciale*, un'intimità che e' non solo fisica ma anche di testa e di tutto. Sesso e' passione. Le vie di mezzo non mi piacciono e non mi attraggono.
> 
> Sofia



e quindi tu vivi una cosa (per te) speciale ed esclusiva con uno che già ha un'intimità con un'altra persona?

ribadisco che vai alla ricerca di farti del male, e non poco


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi tu vivi una cosa (per te) speciale ed esclusiva con uno che già ha un'intimità con un'altra persona?
> 
> ribadisco che vai alla ricerca di farti del male, e non poco


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ho l'amante ed infatti per me non e' facile gestire questa situazione.
> Sto vivendo una passione come mai mi era capitato in vita mia e sto pensando di separarmi per questo.
> Ma e' meglio vivere la serenità di un matrimonio che scorre su tranquilli binari o seguire la passione?



Non lo so ....

Dipende da cosa intendi per serenità di un matrimonio .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

*Sofia Diavoletta*



perplesso ha detto:


> Lui, da come lo descrivi, è palesemente un narcisista bastardo.
> Il fatto che lui ti cerchi quando tu non lo chiami è semplice atto di rivendicazione di quella che considera una sua proprietà.     il fatto che ti chiami amore non significa che lo pensi davvero,però sa che chiamandoti amore tu ti sciogli.   Siamo sempre lì col discorso....cosa vuoi essere tu?  il giocattolo dei momenti liberi o una possibile nuova compagna?   quando lo deciderasi,starai finalmente bene con te stessa.
> 
> Perchè lui non ha alcun interesse a modificare la situazione,fattene una ragione



ecco, stampatevi questa paginetta e leggetevela bene ogni mattina prima di colazione


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ho l'amante ed infatti per me non e' facile gestire questa situazione.
> Sto vivendo una passione come mai mi era capitato in vita mia e sto pensando di separarmi per questo.
> Ma e' meglio vivere la serenità di un matrimonio che scorre su tranquilli binari o seguire la passione?


Se già ti poni la domanda mi sa che così convinta che sia amore vero non lo sei. Se fosse smore non ci sarebbe nulla da mettere sull'altro piatto della bilancia. Tutto penderebbe a favore del viverlo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, stampatevi questa paginetta e leggetevela bene ogni mattina prima di colazione


devo omaggiare con un fiore anche te ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo omaggiare con un fiore anche te ?



ehm, no.... grazie  altrimenti poi farfalla me la fa pagare e lei sa benissimo come


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ho l'amante ed infatti per me non e' facile gestire questa situazione.
> Sto vivendo una passione come mai mi era capitato in vita mia e sto pensando di separarmi per questo.
> Ma e' meglio vivere la serenità di un matrimonio che scorre su tranquilli binari o seguire la passione?


Il motivo per cui è difficile dare una risposta a questa domanda è che, secondo me, il fatto di vivere tutte e due le esperienze contemporaneamente ti rende poco lucida nel valutarle singolarmente; cioè, senza accorgertene, ognuna delle due rinforza l'esistenza dell'altra.

Il modo giusto di porsi davanti alla questione sarebbe ad esempio chiederti cosa sarebbe il tuo matrimonio senza il sollievo/tormento della presenza dell'altro e se l'altro ti basterebbe nel quotidiano senza limiti e senza barriere garantito da una relazione alla luce del sole.

Sarà mica che il marito è tollerabile perchè intanto l'altro ti rifornisce di emozioni
e che l'altro t'appassiona così tanto perchè la relazione è ostacolata, segreta e dunque avventurosa?

Hai considerato che la relazione con tuo marito possa essere diventata insufficiente, ma che anche il tuo amante possa essere insufficiente preso da solo e che la vera quadratura del cerchio sia la coesistenza?

Voglio dire, l'alternativa ad uno sbaglio non è necessariamente la cosa giusta; può anche essere uno sbaglio diverso 

A me non sembri convintissima di nessuno dei due, ecco.


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi tu vivi una cosa (per te) speciale ed esclusiva con uno che già ha un'intimità con un'altra persona?
> 
> ribadisco che vai alla ricerca di farti del male, e non poco


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ehm, no.... grazie  altrimenti poi farfalla me la fa pagare e lei sa benissimo come




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bentornata!:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> bentornata!:smile:



grazie tesoro


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi tu vivi una cosa (per te) speciale ed esclusiva con uno che già ha un'intimità con un'altra persona?
> 
> ribadisco che vai alla ricerca di farti del male, e non poco


Non conosci le nostre situazioni  

Non sono così ingenua. So e accetto tutti i rischi. Temo più il male che posso fare. Io so rialzarmi, magari all'inizio e' dura ma mi rialzo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ehm, no.... grazie  altrimenti poi farfalla me la fa pagare e lei sa benissimo come


Una parola é poco e due sono troppe


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, stampatevi questa paginetta e leggetevela bene ogni mattina prima di colazione


Ma scherzi???
Pensi davvero che abbia bisogno di leggere 'ste cose per poter fare un chiaro esame di realtà?

Ahahahaah.... ma dai! Dammi un po' più fiducia!

E poi ci sono uomini e uomini, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui è difficile dare una risposta a questa domanda è che, secondo me, il fatto di vivere tutte e due le esperienze contemporaneamente ti rende poco lucida nel valutarle singolarmente; cioè, senza accorgertene, ognuna delle due rinforza l'esistenza dell'altra.
> 
> Il modo giusto di porsi davanti alla questione sarebbe ad esempio chiederti cosa sarebbe il tuo matrimonio senza il sollievo/tormento della presenza dell'altro e se l'altro ti basterebbe nel quotidiano senza limiti e senza barriere garantito da una relazione alla luce del sole.
> 
> ...


Ho già fatto un percorso di riflessione. Era una domanda buttata la' più per voi che per me. 
Io ho già scelto.

   Sofia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scherzi???
> Pensi davvero che abbia bisogno di leggere 'ste cose per poter fare un chiaro esame di realtà?
> 
> Ahahahaah.... ma dai! Dammi un po' più fiducia!
> ...


no

e questo è il primo errore: essere convinte che quello giusto (migliore, più dolce, più sincero...o semplicemente meno stronzo, meno peggio),per qualche fortuito disegno del destino, sia capitato proprio a noi

anzi: che esista veramente un uomo giusto. Questa è la balla peggiore che ci hanno rifilato, eppure basta leggervi per capire che siete entrambe imbevute di questa dolce convinzione

come tu puoi essere la migliore delle donne con qualche uomo (finchè ti conviene esserlo) e la peggiore delle cagacazzi con un altro (sempre finchè ti conviene esserlo), perchè per un uomo dovrebbe essere diverso?

il vostro agire, come quello di tutti gli esseri umani fin dalla culla, si basa sul materialismo, e questo momentaneo rimbambimento dei sensi che vi pervade ve lo ha fatto momentaneamente dimenticare.

per questo vi intimo: svegliatevi in fretta

ma, badate bene, non vi dico: smettete di fare ciò che state facendo

qualsiasi cosa facciate sarà sicuramente migliore senza quelle assurde fette di mortadella che avete sugli occhi,




che poi vi fa anche perdere la tanto sofferta taglia 40


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no
> 
> e questo è il primo errore: essere convinte che quello giusto (migliore, più dolce, più sincero...o semplicemente meno stronzo, meno peggio),per qualche fortuito disegno del destino, sia capitato proprio a noi
> 
> ...



L'uomo giusto? Non esiste.

Questo uomo lo vedo bene com'è e non ha problemi a farsi vedere. 
Di sicuro non mi piace perché e' più dolce e tante altre menate. 
Di sicuro se arrivo alla separazione non e' per lui come per lui non sarà per me. Pero' se desideriamo condividere un percorso insieme alla luce del sole, stanchi di tante bugie, e' una tappa necessaria.
Credo che ad un certo punto si debba scegliere.
Ho una vita così piena che non ho necessariamente bisogno di un uomo, non ho paura di trovarmi sola.

Le fette di mortadella le ha mangiate il gatto da tempo


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no
> 
> e questo è il primo errore: essere convinte che quello giusto (migliore, più dolce, più sincero...o semplicemente meno stronzo, meno peggio),per qualche fortuito disegno del destino, sia capitato proprio a noi
> 
> ...


Quoto (non per la taglia 40)
Le persone dovrebbero capire la differenza nel considerarsi amanti mentre in realtà sono semplici illuse che vivono di sogni
al di fuori della realtà che è un' altra cosa.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quoto (non per la taglia 40)
> Le persone dovrebbero capire la differenza* nel considerarsi amanti mentre in realtà sono semplici illuse* che vivono di sogni
> al di fuori della realtà che è un' altra cosa.
> 
> Maurizio



la maggior parte delle amanti non è illusa per niente.
Perchè non cerca nulla se non del sano passatempo.
Illusione di cosa?
Dell'ammore?


Smettiamola di dipingere le amanti come delle cranio sospirose innamorate dell'uomo di un altra, dai...

C'è già la letteratura rosa per questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la maggior parte delle amanti non è illusa per niente.
> Perchè non cerca nulla se non del sano passatempo.
> Illusione di cosa?
> Dell'ammore?
> ...



Forse mi sono spiegato male, Amante è un ruolo diverso dall 'essere illuse come nel caso di questo 3D
L'amante non cerca niente al di fuori di una bella serata condita di buon sesso.
Questo è il vero ruolo dell 'amante secondo me.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male, Amante è un ruolo diverso dall 'essere illuse come nel caso di questo 3D
> L'amante non cerca niente al di fuori di una bella serata condita di buon sesso.
> Questo è il vero ruolo dell 'amante secondo me.
> 
> Maurizio



Ok. 
Allora si. Non avevo capito.

Quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quoto *(non per la taglia 40)*
> Le persone dovrebbero capire la differenza nel considerarsi amanti mentre in realtà sono semplici illuse che vivono di sogni
> al di fuori della realtà che è un' altra cosa.
> 
> Maurizio



:up:

sta diventando il tormentone dell'estate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la maggior parte delle amanti non è illusa per niente.
> Perchè non cerca nulla se non del sano passatempo.
> Illusione di cosa?
> Dell'ammore?
> ...



hai ragione, tebe

ma dopo aver letto quel post in cui lei (sposata) desidera essere perennemente al fianco dell'amante (sposato)
quando lui soffre, vince, sta bene, sogna......eccc




ammetto che la mia glicemia ha avuto un momento d'incertezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male, Amante è un ruolo diverso dall 'essere illuse come nel caso di questo 3D
> L'amante non cerca niente al di fuori di una bella serata condita di buon sesso.
> Questo è il vero ruolo dell 'amante secondo me.
> 
> Maurizio




quoto anch'io

tra una serie di crunch inversi


e una di tilt pelvico


:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> sta diventando il tormentone dell'estate


più o meno come la prova costume 

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione, tebe
> 
> ma dopo aver letto quel post in cui lei (sposata) desidera essere perennemente al fianco dell'amante (sposato)
> quando lui soffre, vince, sta bene, sogna......eccc
> ...


........capisco......ma....forse ci vuole anche un bel dna allenato per non cedere a queste "debolezze".


Che merda quando è così.
Una vita d'inferno.

Non potrei farcela


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male, Amante è un ruolo diverso dall 'essere illuse come nel caso di questo 3D
> *L'amante non cerca niente al di fuori di una bella serata condita di buon sesso.*
> Questo è il vero ruolo dell 'amante secondo me.
> 
> Maurizio




io non sono per niente d'accordo

oltre alla bella serata condita dal buon sesso può esserci molto, molto di più

senza necessariamente stare a soffrire le pene dell'inferno se non ci si può vedere per un mese o due o se non si può passare insieme il giorno del compleanno o il Natale



ma ridurla al solo sesso mi mette una gran tristezza


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> più o meno come la prova costume
> 
> Maurizio


:scared: tacete maledetti, che quest'anno forse mi tocca il parentado in meridione, che essendo convinti  abbia un problema alimentare, si metteranno d'impegno a "controllarmi" che non vomiti in bagno dopo i pranzi e che assuma almeno 12 mila calorie al giorno.
Ovvero il minimo indispensabile per la sopravvivenza (secondo loro)

E non posso scappare neppure al mare, perchè...(musica dello squalo)
All'ora di pranzo. 
Posso essere anche su uno scoglio in mezzo al mare.
In mezzo ad un naufragio.
In insolazione.
Affogata.
Insomma. In qualsiasi situazione io possa trovarmi.......

Arrivano loro. Che cominciano a chiamarmi. 
In genere cerco di nascondermi dietro le dune. I bagnanti. Ma...

-TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE A' LASAGNA VIENI VIENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-
E la lasagna (immancabile. E non ha il sugo di carne dentro. No. O meglio. Ce l'ha. Ma ha anche le polpette di carne. E la ricotta. Una roba da sdraiarti solo a guardarla)

Ed è solo il primo piatto, perchè dalle 875 borse frigo che si portano dietro.
Esce. Di. Tutto.

E quando timidamente rifiuto magari il pollo arrosto, mi chiedono se voglio il capretto impanato, e quando rifiuto ancora mi chiedono se per caso gradisco della parmigiana e quando ancora rifiuto mi sbattono nel piatto una bella cotoletta alla milanese di 300 kg per 10 metri di diametro unta e bisunta intimandomi.
-Mangia. Questa è leggera.-


:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

tutto questo alla bellezza di 38° all'ombra  :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared: tacete maledetti, che quest'anno forse mi tocca il parentado in meridione, che essendo convinti  abbia un problema alimentare, si metteranno d'impegno a "controllarmi" che non vomiti in bagno dopo i pranzi e che assuma almeno 12 mila calorie al giorno.
> Ovvero il minimo indispensabile per la sopravvivenza (secondo loro)
> 
> E non posso scappare neppure al mare, perchè...(musica dello squalo)
> ...


Spero che non hanno anche la barca, li la vedo dura la fuga 

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

è più brutto  ancora essere una nuova compagna con una ex e figli del tuo uomo sempre presenti e interferenti.

bada a me...resta amante che è meglio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io non sono per niente d'accordo
> 
> oltre alla bella serata condita dal buon sesso può esserci molto, molto di più
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è più brutto  ancora essere una nuova compagna con una ex e figli del tuo uomo sempre presenti e interferenti.
> 
> bada a me...resta amante che è meglio


Ti è stata prescritta dal medico base questa cosa?

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ma certo, ovvio.
Ci sono infinite sfumature poi, ma il concetto di base è soffrire o no indipendentemente dal tipo di relazione amantifera.

Per esempio io con Manager non ho decisamente una storia solo di sesso eppure non soffro.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo, ovvio.
> Ci sono infinite sfumature poi, ma il concetto di base è soffrire o no indipendentemente dal tipo di relazione amantifera.
> 
> Per esempio io con Manager non ho decisamente una storia solo di sesso eppure non soffro.


Va bé quoto anche te


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti è stata prescritta dal medico base questa cosa?
> 
> Maurizio



porto la mia personale esperienza . meglio essere amante che nuova compagna ufficiale in condizioni come queste, se l'autrice del post, nelle condizioni in cui è si mettesse ufficialmente con questo suo amante 90 su 100 le cose vanno a finire un disastro.



mica detto che ci sto.

molte nuove compagne mollano l uomo incapace di gestire decentemente il nuovo rapporto mettendolo al riparo dalle ingerenze continue ed estenuanti delle ex


ti ho così risposto maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo, ovvio.
> Ci sono infinite sfumature poi, ma il concetto di base è soffrire o no indipendentemente dal tipo di relazione amantifera.
> 
> Per esempio io con Manager non ho decisamente una storia solo di sesso eppure non soffro.



A me è capitato di soffrire. Non per il compleanno, pero' per altre cose si. Ho sofferto quando ho sentito che si stava allontanando


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> porto la mia personale esperienza . meglio essere amante che nuova compagna ufficiale in condizioni come queste, se l'autrice del post, nelle condizioni in cui è si mettesse ufficialmente con questo suo amante 90 su 100 le cose vanno a finire un disastro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto non vedo niente che si possa definire "amante" in storie come queste, Il ruolo dell 'amante è ben definito, altrimenti si dovrebbe parlare di "compagne ambivalenti in competizione tra loro"

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto non vedo niente che si possa definire "amante" in storie come queste, Il ruolo dell 'amante è ben definito, altrimenti si dovrebbe parlare di "compagne ambivalenti in competizione tra loro"
> 
> Maurizio



allora alla nostra autrice del post dobbiamo dirle che stia al suo posto e non chieda mai a lui di lasciare la moglie?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto anch'io
> 
> tra una serie di crunch inversi
> 
> ...


il che per i diversamente trombanti siginficherebbe....?


----------



## Tebina (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bé quoto anche te




ma tu sei di parte!


p.s. Admin...mi è uscita la domanda per accedere da non registrato:

Esistono i 'Frati Minorati'?

















SGRUNT! L'ho sbagliata! (faccina che si agita incazzata)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che per i diversamente trombanti siginficherebbe....?





...un pò di ginnastica addominale giusto  per mantenere la taglia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora alla nostra autrice del post dobbiamo dirle che stia al suo posto e non chieda mai a lui di lasciare la moglie?


se si vuole considerare amante si deve stare al suo posto,  se invece è in competizione continui a gareggiare,  dubito molto sul valore del premio finale.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se si vuole considerare amante si deve stare al suo posto,  se invece è in competizione continui a gareggiare,  dubito molto sul valore del premio finale.
> 
> Maurizio



Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti, mica di cagnette in calore


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? *Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti, mica di cagnette in calore*


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io non sono per niente d'accordo
> 
> *oltre alla bella serata condita dal buon sesso può esserci molto, molto di più*
> 
> ...



mi era sfuggito questo post

certo, per come sono fatta io, DEVE esserci molto di più


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti,* mica di cagnette in calore*



ovvio, e vale anche per gli amanti uomini


penso che l'intervento di maurizio  fosse più mirato al benessere dell'amante in questione


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi era sfuggito questo post
> 
> certo, per come sono fatta io, DEVE esserci molto di più


sempre più interessante


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti, mica di cagnette in calore


:up:
chiara e concisa!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti, mica di cagnette in calore


Non penso che una persona sposata, si cerchi  l 'amante per sentimento, sicuramente può  succedere in seguito ( abbiamo i casi viventi in esempio)  uno dei due potrebbe innamoramorasi, anche se  la vedo molto illusiva la faccenda,  nel caso  fosse reciproca (casi + rari che unici), sicuramente farebbero di tutto per vivere insieme e non rimanendo distaccati citando scuse su scuse.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che l'amante deve stare al suo posto? Che deve trombare e basta? Si parla comunque di esseri umani con dei sentimenti, mica di cagnette in calore


Allora secondo te, chi è amante solo per sesso è una cagnetta o cane in calore  a seconda se maschio o femmina?
Non esiste sesso senza amore? mi è nuova questa.  


Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora secondo te, chi è amante solo per sesso è una cagnetta o cane in calore  a seconda se maschio o femmina?
> Non esiste sesso senza amore? mi è nuova questa.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Secondo me non esistono amanti per solo sesso. Può capitare di trombare per solo sesso con una persona una, due, massimo tre volte. Alla quarta in genere subentra qualcosa. O ti dici "embe? Ancora sto/a qui?" e ti rompi, e allora non puoi parlare di amanti ma di semplici trombate extra,  oppure cominci a sviluppare un qualche genere di sentimento (anche non necessariamente amore ma comunque sentimenti) che ti spinge a voler vedere ancora quella persona... E allora si che si diventa amanti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non penso che una persona sposata, si cerchi  l 'amante per sentimento, sicuramente può  succedere in seguito ( abbiamo i casi viventi in esempio)  uno dei due potrebbe innamoramorasi, anche se  la vedo molto illusiva la faccenda,  nel caso  fosse reciproca (casi + rari che unici), sicuramente farebbero di tutto per vivere insieme e non rimanendo distaccati citando scuse su scuse.
> 
> Maurizio


Dissento su tutto

Ci sono tante persone che cercano l'amante per sentimento, tante persone a cui non frega una cippa di scopare tanto per scopare, e tante persone che anche se si innamorano non pensano a sfasciare una famiglia solo per stare tutto il tempo insieme al loro amante. Anche perché non hanno 20 anni e sanno benissimo che due cuori e una capanna è una cagata


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me non esistono amanti per solo sesso. Può capitare di trombare per solo sesso con una persona una, due, massimo tre volte. Alla quarta in genere subentra qualcosa. O ti dici "embe? Ancora sto/a qui?" e ti rompi, e allora non puoi parlare di amanti ma di semplici trombate extra, oppure cominci a sviluppare un qualche genere di sentimento (anche non necessariamente amore ma comunque sentimenti) che ti spinge a voler vedere ancora quella persona... E allora si che si diventa amanti


:up:


----------



## Carola (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


riquoto


----------



## Carola (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Dissento su tutto
> 
> Ci sono tante persone che cercano l'amante per sentimento, tante persone a cui non frega una cippa di scopare tanto per scopare, e tante persone che anche se si innamorano non pensano a sfasciare una famiglia solo per stare tutto il tempo insieme al loro amante. Anche perché non hanno 20 anni e sanno benissimo che due cuori e una capanna è una cagata


:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me non esistono amanti per solo sesso. Può capitare di trombare per solo sesso con una persona una, due, massimo tre volte. Alla quarta in genere subentra qualcosa. O ti dici "embe? Ancora sto/a qui?" e ti rompi, e allora non puoi parlare di amanti ma di semplici trombate extra,  oppure cominci a sviluppare un qualche genere di sentimento (anche non necessariamente amore ma comunque sentimenti) che ti spinge a voler vedere ancora quella persona... E allora si che si diventa amanti


Convinta tu che ti devo dire, mi frequento con diverse ragazze solo per sesso ed è lo stesso anche per loro, altrimenti lascerei perdere subito non mi piace giocare con i sentimenti delle altre persone.
Se per sentimento intendi  voler bene ti rispondo che si vuole bene anche ad un cane.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Dissento su tutto
> 
> Ci sono tante persone che cercano l'amante per sentimento, tante persone a cui non frega una cippa di scopare tanto per scopare, e tante persone che anche se si innamorano non pensano a sfasciare una famiglia solo per stare tutto il tempo insieme al loro amante. Anche perché non hanno 20 anni e sanno benissimo che due cuori e una capanna è una cagata



Amante per sentimento? parlerei di amanti illuse che stanno insieme a qualcuno che gioca con i loro sentimenti.
e non è una questione di età ci si illude a qualsiasi.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Convinta tu che ti devo dire, mi frequento con diverse ragazze solo per sesso ed è lo stesso anche per loro, altrimenti lascerei perdere subito non mi piace giocare con i sentimenti delle altre persone.
> Se per sentimento intendi  voler bene ti rispondo che si vuole bene anche ad un cane.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma tu non sei un amante. Non sei sposato. Non sei niente. Sei solo una persona superficiale che scopa le modelle solo perché sono fighe... E credi di essere un gran Figo per questo ma ti svelo un segreto: sei solo uno sfigato arido superficiale


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Amante per sentimento? parlerei di amanti illuse che stanno insieme a qualcuno che gioca con i loro sentimenti.
> e non è una questione di età ci si illude a qualsiasi.
> 
> Maurizio


E' solo questione di pari opportunità, Maurizio. La cosa più bella e leale del mondo.

IMHO

Hiro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Amante per sentimento? parlerei di amanti illuse che stanno insieme a qualcuno che gioca con i loro sentimenti.
> e non è una questione di età ci si illude a qualsiasi.
> 
> Maurizio



Ma che cacchio ne sai di queste cose? Sei uno che illude un'amante e gioca coi suoi sentimenti? Se è così ti ripeto che sei uno sfigato arido e superficiale. Se invece parli tanto per parlare allora dovresti sapere che al mondo non sono tutti come te e ci sono anche persone che sanno cosa sono i sentimenti


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


ciao Diavola...festeggiarlo con lui???ahahhhahah...io le ho mandato sms di 1 riga e ovvio nessun regalo....sinceramente mi frega zero.e ci mancherebbe....di moglie ne ho gia'una...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Diavola...festeggiarlo con lui???ahahhhahah...io le ho mandato sms di 1 riga e ovvio nessun regalo....sinceramente mi frega zero.e ci mancherebbe....di moglie ne ho gia'una...





È arrivato il sentimentalone!


Come sei romantico Lotuccio!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cacchio ne sai di queste cose? Sei uno che illude un'amante e gioca coi suoi sentimenti? Se è così ti ripeto che sei uno sfigato arido e superficiale. Se invece parli tanto per parlare allora dovresti sapere che al mondo non sono tutti come te e ci sono anche persone che sanno cosa sono i sentimenti


Sarò superficiale, ma non ingenuo, se pensi che tra amanti ci sia amore reciproco sei una grandissima illusa, già difficile trovarlo in una coppia figuriamoci tra amanti.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò superficiale, ma non ingenuo, se pensi che tra amanti ci sia amore reciproco sei una grandissima illusa, già difficile trovarlo in una coppia figuriamoci tra amanti.
> 
> Maurizio



Ma Quintina non sta parlando di amore reciproco...dice semplicemente che, nel caso in cui la relazione vada avanti da tempo, è inevitabile che nasca dell'affetto!
Maurì siamo tutti bravi a scindere una semplice notte di sesso da una relazione diversa e questo non vuol dire amare!

se vado a letto con un tipo una volta o due è ovvio che oltre l'attrazione fisica c'è poco o nulla...se invece continuo a "frequentare" una persona per mesi un minimo di coinvolgimento emotivo inevitabilmente c'è!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cacchio ne sai di queste cose? Sei uno che illude un'amante e gioca coi suoi sentimenti? Se è così ti ripeto che sei uno sfigato arido e superficiale. Se invece parli tanto per parlare allora dovresti sapere che al mondo non sono tutti come te e ci sono anche persone che sanno cosa sono i sentimenti




:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> È arrivato il sentimentalone!
> 
> 
> Come sei romantico Lotuccio!


Ciao bella Quinty!stamattina sto da re,e'fresco finalmente..

Si mi sento molto sentimentale..da oggi sono solo in citta'..finalmente..e subito andro'dal mio''ammmooorrre''a dirle quanto la amo..le porto 3 rose dal mio giardino.rosse....ahahhahha...mica crederci...vado solo per una cosa.E lei lo sa.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma Quintina non sta parlando di amore reciproco...dice semplicemente che, nel caso in cui la relazione vada avanti da tempo, è inevitabile che nasca dell'affetto!
> Maurì siamo tutti bravi a scindere una semplice notte di sesso da una relazione diversa e questo non vuol dire amare!
> 
> se vado a letto con un tipo una volta o due è ovvio che oltre l'attrazione fisica c'è poco o nulla...se invece continuo a "frequentare" una persona per mesi un minimo di coinvolgimento emotivo inevitabilmente c'è!


Vedi io ho un amica che ci esco da tanto tempo circa 6 anni,  non c'è sentimento oltre una amicizia, uno chiama l 'altro senza impegno, ognuno può rispondere di si o di no a seconda dei propri impegni e quando usciamo facciamo serata ci divertiamo e alla fine facciamo sesso, usciamo di rado 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, e nessuno di noi ha mai parlato di sentimenti, se dovesse accadere di sicuro non ci frequenteremo più, quello che succede tra amanti quando uno inizia a chiedere di più, alla fine l 'altro molla, poi vengono qui a fare le vittime senza mai capire di non essere state capaci di stare al loro posto.
Certo ci sono anche i viscidi, che giocano con i sentimenti degli altri ma il finale è sempre lo stesso. 

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi io ho un amica che ci esco da tanto tempo circa 6 anni, non c'è sentimento oltre una amicizia, uno chiama l 'altro senza impegno, ognuno può rispondere di si o di no a seconda dei propri impegni e quando usciamo facciamo serata ci divertiamo e alla fine facciamo sesso, usciamo di rado 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, e nessuno di noi ha mai parlato di sentimenti, se dovesse accadere di sicuro non ci frequenteremo più, quello che succede tra amanti quando uno inizia a chiedere di più, alla fine l 'altro molla, poi vengono qui a fare le vittime senza mai capire di non essere state capaci di stare al loro posto.
> Certo ci sono anche i viscidi, che giocano con i sentimenti degli altri ma il finale è sempre lo stesso.
> 
> Maurizio



io non parlo di amore Maurizio!

ok..parliamo della tua amica! tu non provi nulla per lei? neanche un po di affetto? sei completamente "asettico" sentimentalmente parlando? io non ci credo!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non parlo di amore Maurizio!
> 
> ok..parliamo della tua amica! tu non provi nulla per lei? neanche un po di affetto? sei completamente "asettico" sentimentalmente parlando? io non ci credo!


Che vuol  dire certo siamo amici, ci scambiamo anche favori,  se la vedo con un altro mica sono geloso e nemmeno lei al contrario, anzi molte volte ci raccontiamo anche le serate, come è capitato più volte che siamo usciti insieme e tornati con partner diversi.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che vuol  dire certo siamo amici, ci scambiamo anche favori,  se la vedo con un altro mica sono geloso e nemmeno lei al contrario, anzi molte volte ci raccontiamo anche le serate, come è capitato più volte che siamo usciti insieme e tornati con partner diversi.
> 
> Maurizio


Anzi ti dirò di più, durante questi anni lei si era messa con un ragazzo, la storia è durata quasi un anno e mezzo, mica c'è venuta più a letto con me questo periodo, poi si è lasciata e abbiamo ricominciato a farlo ogni tanto.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che vuol dire certo siamo amici, ci scambiamo anche favori, se la vedo con un altro mica sono geloso e nemmeno lei al contrario, anzi molte volte ci raccontiamo anche le serate, come è capitato più volte che siamo usciti insieme e tornati con partner diversi.
> 
> Maurizio





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anzi ti dirò di più, durante questi anni lei si era messa con un ragazzo, la storia è durata quasi un anno e mezzo, mica c'è venuta più a letto con me questo periodo, poi si è lasciata e abbiamo ricominciato a farlo ogni tanto.
> 
> Maurizio


però non siete amanti....il discorso che faceva quintina è diverso...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò superficiale, ma non ingenuo, se pensi che tra amanti ci sia amore reciproco sei una grandissima illusa, già difficile trovarlo in una coppia figuriamoci tra amanti.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma non ha parlato d'amore ha parlato di sentimenti, una bella differenza secondo me


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ha parlato d'amore ha parlato di sentimenti, una bella differenza secondo me



ma infatti
e l'amante indubbiamente piace non solo fisicamente, ha degli aspetti che fanno entrare in sintonia, si desidera che anche lui/lei stia bene, si desidera che la vita gli/le sorrida, cose così, secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi io ho un amica che ci esco da tanto tempo circa 6 anni,  non c'è sentimento oltre una amicizia, uno chiama l 'altro senza impegno, ognuno può rispondere di si o di no a seconda dei propri impegni e quando usciamo facciamo serata ci divertiamo e alla fine facciamo sesso, usciamo di rado 1 massimo 2 volte al mese, e nessuno di noi ha mai parlato di sentimenti, se dovesse accadere di sicuro non ci frequenteremo più, quello che succede tra amanti quando uno inizia a chiedere di più, alla fine l 'altro molla, poi vengono qui a fare le vittime senza mai capire di non essere state capaci di stare al loro posto.
> Certo ci sono anche i viscidi, che giocano con i sentimenti degli altri ma il finale è sempre lo stesso.
> 
> Maurizio



è un rapporto impostato onestamente, non c'è che dire
anch'io ho avuto frequentazioni di questo tipo, inutile dirti che era come andare in palestra, e mi avrebbe dato molto fastidio qualsiasi ingerenza ulteriore nella mia vita da parte di queste persone
ma è una cosa che non ha niente a che fare con l'amicizia come la stanno intendendo quintina e simy


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti
> e l'amante indubbiamente piace non solo fisicamente, ha degli aspetti che fanno entrare in sintonia, si desidera che anche lui/lei stia bene, si desidera che la vita gli/le sorrida, cose così, secondo me


Esattamente. Chiaramente uno con l'amante deve starci bene, in sontonia e quant'altro. Anzi, innamorarsi del/la proprio/a amante è una delle cose più tristi che possano capitare. O anche che l'amante s'innamori, se è per quello.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però non siete amanti....il discorso che faceva quintina è diverso...


Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, *Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro*, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.
> 
> Maurizio


nulla è inutile non ci capiamo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente. Chiaramente uno con l'amante deve starci bene, in sintonia e quant'altro. Anzi, innamorarsi del/la proprio/a amante è una delle cose più tristi che possano capitare. O anche che l'amante s'innamori, se è per quello.



e perchè?
voi fate troppe classificazioni


avete un concetto di amore adolescenziale e superficiale, altamente utopistico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.
> 
> Maurizio



idem come sopra


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idem come sopra



forse sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.
> 
> Maurizio



Buongiorno Maurizio..io la vedo cosi'..per quanto sia una bestia cinica e macchiavellica,con tanto pelo sullo stomaco..non posso dire che l''altra''mi sia assolutamente indifferente.
Ovvio che non e'amore,ma affetto stima e simpatia si...se posso l'aiuto..sai e'giovane e fagiana...ma la penso 1 minuto alla settimana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi....



no tesoro, sono loro che hanno la mente settoriale

inquadrano a priori: amante/non amante, seriale/occasionale sesso/amore


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè?
> voi fate troppe classificazioni
> 
> 
> avete un concetto di amore adolescenziale e superficiale, altamente utopistico


Ho un concetto dell'amore che non è amore, nel caso di un amante. Molto semplicemente, non può esserlo. Poi è oivvio che o sentimenti non si squadrano nè razionalizzano, ma se dovessi sentire qualcosa di più o dall'una o dall'altra parte, pur a malincuore, taglierei i ponti.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e perchè?
> voi fate troppe classificazioni
> 
> 
> avete un concetto di amore adolescenziale e superficiale, altamente utopistico



l'amante deve far stare bene, secondo me
superficialmente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anzi ti dirò di più, durante questi anni lei si era messa con un ragazzo, la storia è durata quasi un anno e mezzo, mica c'è venuta più a letto con me questo periodo, poi si è lasciata e abbiamo ricominciato a farlo ogni tanto.
> 
> Maurizio


Essere amanti e' una cosa ben diversa da come la intendi tu. Non ne hai proprio idea da come scrivi qui.
Io guarda i rapporti che descrivi tu non li chiamo rapporti tra amanti, come amanti non sono neanche quelle di Lothar.

E i poveri o povere illuse lo lascerei come termine per qualche altro tipo di rapporto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho un concetto dell'amore che non è amore, nel caso di un amante. Molto semplicemente, non può esserlo. Poi è oivvio che o sentimenti non si squadrano nè razionalizzano, ma se dovessi sentire qualcosa di più o dall'una o dall'altra parte, pur a malincuore, taglierei i ponti.



ma tu ce l'hai un'amante?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Maurizio..io la vedo cosi'..per quanto sia una bestia cinica e macchiavellica,con tanto pelo sullo stomaco..non posso dire che l''altra''mi sia assolutamente indifferente.
> Ovvio che non e'amore,ma affetto stima e simpatia si...se posso l'aiuto..sai e'giovane e fagiana...ma la penso 1 minuto alla settimana


Mi permetto di farti una domanda, cosa succederebbe se questa tipa ti dicesse "mi sono innamorata di te"? e inizi ad essere parecchio insistente nei tuoi confronti?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'amante deve far stare bene, secondo me
> superficialmente:mrgreen:


Esatto, brava free

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu ce l'hai un'amante?



Ne ho avute, come no. Adesso broccolo una cassiera, ehm. Perchè mai?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Essere amanti e' una cosa ben diversa da come la intendi tu. Non ne hai proprio idea da come scrivi qui.
> Io guarda i rapporti che descrivi tu non li chiamo rapporti tra amanti, come amanti non sono neanche quelle di Lothar.
> 
> E i poveri o povere illuse lo lascerei come termine per qualche altro tipo di rapporto.


E' come sarebbe essere amanti? dillo a parole tue.


Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ne ho avute, come no. Adesso broccolo una cassiera, ehm. Perchè mai?


così, mi sembra che non hai fatto nessuna evoluzione


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi permetto di farti una domanda, cosa succederebbe se questa tipa ti dicesse "mi sono innamorata di te"? e inizi ad essere parecchio insistente nei tuoi confronti?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


dopo 2 giorni mi disse ''ho capito che non sei da innamoramento facile''..e io le risposi''esatto cosa rarissima per me''..mai piu'parlato.se fosse insistente taglierei i ponti...ma caro mio..esiste che una donna di 29 si innamori di uno di 54????follia...


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui è difficile dare una risposta a questa domanda è che, secondo me, il fatto di vivere tutte e due le esperienze contemporaneamente ti rende poco lucida nel valutarle singolarmente; cioè, senza accorgertene, ognuna delle due rinforza l'esistenza dell'altra.
> 
> Il modo giusto di porsi davanti alla questione sarebbe ad esempio chiederti cosa sarebbe il tuo matrimonio senza il sollievo/tormento della presenza dell'altro e se l'altro ti basterebbe nel quotidiano senza limiti e senza barriere garantito da una relazione alla luce del sole.
> 
> ...


approvo tantissimo la riflessione e ti dono anche un verdino!!!!!
un bacino tesorina!!!


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.
> 
> Maurizio


Beh, certo! Ci saltiamo addosso se possiamo ogni volta che ci vediamo, ma non solo. 
Oggi ci vediamo solo per pranzare fuori, domani sera andremo a cena e poi vedremo. Ma oltre ai pomeriggi in hotel c'e' la gita al mare, la serata romantica, il saluto al volo.
Essere amanti e' qualcosa di più.


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' come sarebbe essere amanti? dillo a parole tue.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ho risposto quotando un altro post.


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Dissento su tutto
> 
> Ci sono tante persone che cercano l'amante per sentimento, tante persone a cui non frega una cippa di scopare tanto per scopare, e tante persone che anche se si innamorano non pensano a sfasciare una famiglia solo per stare tutto il tempo insieme al loro amante. Anche perché non hanno 20 anni e sanno benissimo che due cuori e una capanna è una cagata


quotissimo tutto!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così, mi sembra che non hai fatto nessuna evoluzione


Evoluzione rispetto a cosa?


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Dissento su tutto
> 
> Ci sono tante persone che cercano l'amante per sentimento, tante persone a cui non frega una cippa di scopare tanto per scopare, e tante persone che anche se si innamorano non pensano a sfasciare una famiglia solo per stare tutto il tempo insieme al loro amante. Anche perché non hanno 20 anni e sanno benissimo che due cuori e una capanna è una cagata


Quoto anch'io!


----------



## Circe (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domani è il suo compleanno ed io non posso festeggiarlo con lui...
> 
> Essere l'altra comporta prendere i ritagli di lui.. è due mesi che non ci vediamo, anhe se ci sentiamo tutti i giorni...
> 
> ...


sei tu che hai scelto di essere la riserva...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no tesoro, sono loro che hanno la mente settoriale
> 
> inquadrano a priori: amante/non amante, seriale/occasionale sesso/amore



a me sembra che sei tu ad essere molto rigida nella tua trasgressione, o come la vuoi chiamare
hai un sacco di regole, ci hai mai pensato?
possibile che non c'è un po' di spazio per qualche sorpresa (piacevole, si spera:mrgreen?
è bello avere le redini in mano, ma in altri campi, secondo me
in questo ogni tanto è anche bello avere la briglia sciolta


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

ognuno ha la sua storia e i suoi dolori. definire donnette in calore o uomini arrapati o illuse o tristezza un innamoramento ma perchè?
certo l'amante classico non rompe i colombi, certo è consapevole che uno o entrambi hanno una vita principale e che razionalmente quella è. 
ma ognuno cerca nell'amante qualcosa di diverso che deriva dalle scelte di vita, dai dolori e dalle mancanze vissute e sentite. bisognerebbe farsi un giro nelle scarpe degli altri. queste classificazioni non mi piacciono.
ci sono amanti che sono vissuti come un giardino cintato e nascosto, quelli che sono solo un passatempo (vado a farmi un massaggio o chiamo lei-lui?), quelli che...sono molte le sfumature e non c'è solo sesso o solo amore.
personalmente vivo una situazione col coniuge di totale assenza, ognuno si fa la sua vita e restiamo insieme...coinquilini e soci nella crescita della prole. non penso di lasciare la mia famiglia ma è inevitabile che cerchi nell'amante qualcosa di più di un po' di ginnastica. diciamo che desidero una relazione consapevole dei limiti e delle circostanze. siamo un insieme di sentimenti, magari non è ammmore, magari sì, ma siamo grandi e consapevoli delle scelte razionali le rispettiamo ma questo non ci impedisce di volerci bene, di interessarci uno della vita dell'altro, di partecipare alle gioie e i dolori dell'altro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evoluzione rispetto a cosa?



diciamo così:


tutte le definizioni di amante che stanno emergendo in questo 3d sono da ritenersi valide,
per quanto io rifugga dal _definire_ a tutti i costi

ci sono amanti che nella nostra personale considerazione sono ritenuti semplicemente dei toy, delle belle tette, un bel membro con cui divertirsi, una bella scopata e niente più

ce ne sono altri che invece assumono uno _spessore _e qui sta la vera differenza tra il gioco e il rapporto personale che si arricchisce di molti altri aspetti validi (e qui per me sta l'evoluzione)

che questi aspetti possano/debbano essere definiti AMORE sta a ognuno di noi, alla nostra sensibilità e storia personale, a quello che sentiamo dentro: mi rendo conto che amore è una parola ( e una realtà) impegnativa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che sei tu ad essere molto rigida nella tua trasgressione, o come la vuoi chiamare
> hai un sacco di regole, ci hai mai pensato?
> possibile che non c'è un po' di spazio per qualche sorpresa (piacevole, si spera:mrgreen?
> è bello avere le redini in mano, ma in altri campi, secondo me
> in questo ogni tanto è anche bello avere la briglia sciolta



quali regole, di grazia?

io ho avuto sorprese piacevolissime che durano tuttora e che spero dureranno a lungo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Beh, certo! Ci saltiamo addosso se possiamo ogni volta che ci vediamo, ma non solo.
> Oggi ci vediamo solo per pranzare fuori, domani sera andremo a cena e poi vedremo. Ma oltre ai pomeriggi in hotel c'e' la gita al mare, la serata romantica, il saluto al volo.
> Essere amanti e' qualcosa di più.


cosa sarebbe il saluto al volo



Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora dovrebbe cambiare definizione l 'amante è amante punto, Quando si esce tra amanti, si esce per fare sesso non prendiamoci in giro, certo può capitare che ci si faccia dei favori al di fuori dei momenti di sesso, ma quello succede anche tra amici.
> 
> Maurizio


Sei tu che devi cambiare definizione:

tu parli di trombamici, non di amanti.

Con l'amante non fai solo sesso. E i favori non c'entrano una cippa.

L'amante ti pensa, ti cerca, ti chiama, si preoccupa se non stai bene, quando è contento per qualche motivo sente il bisogno di dirtelo, è contento se tu sei contento, è triste se sa che sei triste... sta senza vederti anche per mesi se la cosa non è possibile... se sa che scopi con qualcun altro non fa i salti di gioia... c'è molto di più oltre al sesso e ai favori


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa sarebbe il saluto al volo
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


sarebbe che oggi non ho molto tempo, che sono presissima col lavoro ma riesco comunque a ritagliarmi 5 minuti per passare a salutarti, un bacino un abbraccio, guardarti in volto, farti un sorriso, solo per vederti e accarezzare la tua pelle e poi entrambi rientriamo nelle nostre vite!!! ecco per me è un saluto al volo!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo così:
> 
> 
> tutte le definizioni di amante che stanno emergendo in questo 3d sono da ritenersi valide,
> ...


Io ti rispondo per me, di quello che è venuto fuori nel resto del topic mi interessa molto relativamente. E per quanto mi riguarda ti dico che tutto cerco in un'amante tranne che amore, e c'è una bella differenza tra star bene con qualcuno (che immagino sia il mino che si cerchi in un amante) ed innamorarsene. Io *in ogni caso" preferisco persone con le quali oltre a scopare posso anche parlare e quindi si, persone di spessore. Ma il limite che pongo e che mi pongo è che, oltre a star bene insieme, non ci sfiori neanche l'idea di qualcosa in più sul piano sentimentale. E se accade, com'è accaduto, taglio i ponti. Molto semplicemente.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quali regole, di grazia?
> 
> io ho avuto sorprese piacevolissime che durano tuttora e che spero dureranno a lungo


la sorpresa è qualcosa che non ti aspetti
a me pare che tu abbia ben chiaro cosa ti aspetti da un amante, e da qui le "regole"
a parlarne così, sembra che l'amante sia una sorta di archetipo ben delineato
invece secondo me, ogni persona fa vedere chi è, quanto vale etc. etc. , anche in questo campo

da quello che ho letto qua e là, ma posso sbagliarmi, ovvio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Sei tu che devi cambiare definizione:
> 
> tu parli di trombamici, non di amanti.
> 
> ...




Mollo il colpo, come lo mollerei se dovessi avere una amante così, almeno che non vorrei fare  coppia fissa con lei , mai clandestina non accetterei di vivere una situazione così, sarebbe  una tristenza infinita.


Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

A me è capitato di avere una storia con uno che fosse basata principalmente sul sesso e poco altro. I vecchi utenti si ricorderanno che lo chiamavo "Il mio amico di FB" o al limite "Il mio trombamico di FB". Non mi è mai passato per la testa di definirlo o considerarlo "il mio amante". Non era un amante. E alla quarta volta mi sono rotta i maroni infatti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la sorpresa è qualcosa che non ti aspetti
> a me pare che tu abbia ben chiaro cosa ti aspetti da un amante, e da qui le "regole"
> a parlarne così, *sembra che l'amante sia una sorta di archetipo ben delineato*
> invece secondo me, ogni persona fa vedere chi è, quanto vale etc. etc. , anche in questo campo
> ...


ti sbagli

a ragionare così sono joey e maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo per me, di quello che è venuto fuori nel resto del topic mi interessa molto relativamente. E per quanto mi riguarda* ti dico che tutto cerco in un'amante tranne che amore*, e c'è una bella differenza tra star bene con qualcuno (che immagino sia il mino che si cerchi in un amante) ed innamorarsene. Io *in ogni caso" preferisco persone con le quali oltre a scopare posso anche parlare e quindi si, persone di spessore. Ma* il limite che pongo* *e che mi pongo* è che, oltre a star bene insieme, non ci sfiori neanche l'idea di qualcosa in più sul piano sentimentale. E se accade, com'è accaduto, taglio i ponti. Molto semplicemente.



ma tesoro mio, 

io ragionavo così quando ancora ti cambiavano il pannolino


ecco perchè parlo di evoluzione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mollo il colpo, come lo mollerei se dovessi avere una amante così, almeno che non vorrei fare  coppia fissa con lei , mai clandestina non accetterei di vivere una situazione così, sarebbe  una tristenza infinita.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma tu non sei sposato! non hai amanti! non sai di che cosa parli! tu passi da una trombata all'altra! come puoi dire:" Mollo il colpo, come lo mollerei se dovessi avere una amante così?"


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

maurizio permettimi di esprimere una riflessione su di te. non ti arrabbiare però la faccio col cuore.
da quello che ho capito tu non sei sposato e non hai figli. vedi delle donne magari impegnate e come scelta di vita ti dai con loro una botta di allegria ogni tanto.
io sono sposata e ho figli, vedo un uomo sposato con figli, entrambi decidiamo separatamente e ancora prima di incontrarci che queste vite, questi equilibri non si toccano. non m sono svegliata una mattina dicendo toh ora vedo uno e me lo scopo! ci ho picchiato la faccia dentro, ci siamo piaciuti entrambi viviamo matrimoni fallimentari ed è iniziato come una cosa leggera, col tempo la cosa leggera è stata condita da entrambi con dei sentimenti. 
altro esempio: avrai sicuramente un migliore amico. non è che la prima volta che avete parlato hai detto oh guarda questo è il mio migliore amico. lo è diventato col tempo man mano che entrambi trovavate piacere nello stare insieme, sono sorti i sentimenti....anche questo è affetto!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sbagli
> 
> a ragionare così sono joey e maurizio



Tu mi sa che sbagli proprio candeggio, come dire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo per me, di quello che è venuto fuori nel resto del topic mi interessa molto relativamente. E per quanto mi riguarda ti dico che tutto cerco in un'amante tranne che amore, e c'è una bella differenza tra star bene con qualcuno (che immagino sia il mino che si cerchi in un amante) ed innamorarsene. Io *in ogni caso" preferisco persone *con le quali oltre a scopare posso anche parlare e quindi si, persone di spessore*. Ma il limite che pongo e che mi pongo è che, oltre a star bene insieme, non ci sfiori neanche l'idea di qualcosa in più sul piano sentimentale. E se accade, com'è accaduto, taglio i ponti. Molto semplicemente.



questo sì che è triste

non è che uno col quale puoi parlare sia necessariamente_ di spessore


_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi sa che sbagli proprio candeggio, come dire.



senti, vado a tirarti fuori i post dove scrivete che l'amante deve stare al suo posto?

ti ho appena quotato dove scrivi: _pongo il limite
_


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tesoro mio,
> 
> io ragionavo così quando ancora ti cambiavano il pannolino
> 
> ...


Ma tu puoi evolverti quanto ti pare, chi ti dice nulla. Ma non è che l'esempio che vorresti dare tu è applicabile a chiunque. Io non ho bisogno e non voglio storie d'amore extra. Non me ne frega nulla, non ci faccio niente. Tu puoi anche scrivere il nome del tuo amante sul tuo diaro segreto delle Winx coi cuoricini sulle i, non ti dico mica che fai male. Se stai bene, sono affari tuoi. Io no, amore mio, l'amore per me nelle storie extra è proprio off-limits. Ma immagino che ad un certa età, le cose cambino. E sicuramente, se avevi già storie e storielle quando mi cambiavano il pannolino, tu di anni ne abbia un bel pò.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi evolverti quanto ti pare, chi ti dice nulla. Ma non è che l'esempio che vorresti dare tu è applicabile a chiunque. Io non ho bisogno e non voglio storie d'amore extra. Non me ne frega nulla, non ci faccio niente. *Tu puoi anche scrivere il nome del tuo amante sul tuo diaro segreto delle Winx coi cuoricini sulle i,* non ti dico mica che fai male. Se stai bene, sono affari tuoi. Io no, amore mio, l'amore per me nelle storie extra è proprio off-limits. Ma immagino che ad un certa età, le cose cambino. E sicuramente, se avevi già storie e storielle quando mi cambiavano il pannolino, tu di anni ne abbia un bel pò.



Secondo me, scusa se mi permetto, ma stai dicendo alla persona sbagliata queste cose
sul grassetto credo che le sia venuto un conato di vomito


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sarebbe che oggi non ho molto tempo, che sono presissima col lavoro ma riesco comunque a ritagliarmi 5 minuti per passare a salutarti, un bacino un abbraccio, guardarti in volto, farti un sorriso, solo per vederti e accarezzare la tua pelle e poi entrambi rientriamo nelle nostre vite!!! ecco per me è un saluto al volo!!!


.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti, vado a tirarti fuori i post dove scrivete che l'amante deve stare al suo posto?
> 
> ti ho appena quotato dove scrivi: _pongo il limite
> _


Esattamente, ma Maurizio non ha nessuna amante, non avendo un rapporto stabile. Se lui pone il limite è proprio perchè un rapporto stabile d'amore NON LO VUOLE a prescindere. Io un rapporto stabile già ce l'ho.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me, scusa se mi permetto, ma stai dicendo alla persona sbagliata queste cose
> sul grassetto credo che le sia venuto un conato di vomito


Ero evidentemente ironico, sai com'è.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu non sei sposato! non hai amanti! non sai di che cosa parli! tu passi da una trombata all'altra! come puoi dire:" Mollo il colpo, come lo mollerei se dovessi avere una amante così?"


Tu che ne sai che il tuo amante non passi da una trombata all 'altra, ti basta un paio di sms giornalieri per farti illudere così,
ho degli amici che si fanno le amanti solo per sesso mica ci vanno a giocare a carte.
e sicuramente più ne trovano e più sono felici.

" Mollo il colpo, come lo mollerei se dovessi avere una amante così?" 
lo dico per in tal caso sarebbe una rompi supersonica per me e come gli altri  che cercano solo svago.

Il problema siete voi, che non  credete alla evidenza dei fatti, vi piace illudervi, crearvi giustificazioni su giustificazioni, non ci credete nemmeno sbattuta in un piatto. 


Maurizio


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me, scusa se mi permetto, ma stai dicendo alla persona sbagliata queste cose
> sul grassetto credo che le sia venuto un conato di vomito



ecco, però *paradossalmente* è un po' quello che intendevo io prima
perchè mai a Chiara non potrebbe venire il desiderio di scrivere un nome con i cuoricini?

l'esempio è piuttosto assurdo, ma fa capire che ogni persona è a sè, ogni amante è a sè, hai voglia a dire ma tanto io so già che farò così e non cosà, sono frasi che lasciano il tempo che trovano, secondo me

si vive e si vede con chi si ha a che fare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai che il tuo amante non passi da una trombata all 'altra, ti basta un paio di sms giornalieri per farti illudere così,
> ho degli amici che si fanno le amanti solo per sesso mica ci vanno a giocare a carte.
> e sicuramente più ne trovano e più sono felici.
> 
> ...


e certo, uno come te può avere solo amici simile a sé: persone aride e superficiali


continua pure a passare da una trombata all'altra. Il giorno in cui farai sesso con del sentimento capirai che c'è una bella differenza e che non c'è niente di più bello. E per inciso: se il tuo partner con te fa solo sesso o se invece lo fa con sentimento te ne accorgi, eccome se te ne accorgi, perché la differenza è abissale. Ma uno arido e superficiale come te non può capirlo. Che persona triste che sei


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente, ma Maurizio non ha nessuna amante, non avendo un rapporto stabile. Se lui pone il limite è proprio perchè un rapporto stabile d'amore NON LO VUOLE a prescindere. Io un rapporto stabile già ce l'ho.


scusa ma per rapporto stabile cosa intendi? se fosse stabile sarebbe come gli atomi invece nel momento in cui hai un amante lo immagino come uno ione...mancante di qualcosa. è quel qualcosa che si ricerca più o meno inconsciamente nell'amante...magari tu cerchi solo sesso extra, magari sei soddisfatti della parte affettiva nel tuo rapporto alla luce del sole...magari altri no...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti, vado a tirarti fuori i post dove scrivete che l'amante deve stare al suo posto?
> 
> ti ho appena quotato dove scrivi: _pongo il limite
> _


L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate,  imparate  a non ricercare  quello che non c'è!  tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito   ETERNE ILLUSE/I

Maurizio


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate,  imparate  a non ricercare  quello che non c'è!  tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
> Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito   ETERNE ILLUSE/I
> 
> Maurizio



l'amante è una persona, mica un soldatino
farà un po' come gli pare

se ti fa paura, scegli qualcosa di più facile:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa ma per rapporto stabile cosa intendi? se fosse stabile sarebbe come gli atomi invece nel momento in cui hai un amante lo immagino come uno ione...mancante di qualcosa. è quel qualcosa che si ricerca più o meno inconsciamente nell'amante...magari tu cerchi solo sesso extra, magari sei soddisfatti della parte affettiva nel tuo rapporto alla luce del sole...magari altri no...


Rapporto stabile inteso come relazione continua. Si, manca l'amore. Ho due figli meravigliosi che amo alla follia e dai quali non mi separerei MAI (per cortesia, non me ne frega nulla di se e ma su questo punto, perchè semplicemente non è in discussione. Non vi attardate a scrivere.). Amo loro e solo loro. A volte mi capita di avere storie extra. Ma non cerco amore altrove.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> e certo, uno come te può avere solo amici simile a sé: persone aride e superficiali
> 
> 
> continua pure a passare da una trombata all'altra. Il giorno in cui farai sesso con del sentimento capirai che c'è una bella differenza e che non c'è niente di più bello. E per inciso: se il tuo partner con te fa solo sesso o se invece lo fa con sentimento te ne accorgi, eccome se te ne accorgi, perché la differenza è abissale. Ma uno arido e superficiale come te non può capirlo. Che persona triste che sei


Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.

Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?


Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


io sì e lei pure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate,  imparate  a non ricercare  quello che non c'è!  tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
> Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito   ETERNE ILLUSE/I
> 
> Maurizio


fondamentalmente sono d'accordo con te,

ma stai parlando di un caso diverso da quello che intendo io

io parlo di persone adulte, non illuse, che sanno benissimo fin dove possono arrivare, ma che non per questo si negano tutto quello che di bello può esserci oltre il sesso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


ciccino io so molte più cose di quanto tu pensi, perché nella mia vita ho provato di tutto

e ti assicuro che se fare sesso con uno sconosciuto con passione sfrenata ti dà 10, fare sesso con qualcuno con cui condividi sentimenti, qualcuno che conosce il tuo corpo come lo conosci tu e che oltre alla passione sfrenata ti fa sentire che per lui non sei solo un pezzo di carne, ma che ti coinvolge anche la testa all'ennesima potenza... beh... stai ben certo che questo di dà almeno 1000


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi evolverti quanto ti pare, chi ti dice nulla. Ma non è che l'esempio che vorresti dare tu è applicabile a chiunque. Io non ho bisogno e non voglio storie d'amore extra. Non me ne frega nulla, non ci faccio niente. Tu puoi anche scrivere il nome del tuo amante sul tuo diaro segreto delle Winx coi cuoricini sulle i, non ti dico mica che fai male. Se stai bene, sono affari tuoi. Io no, amore mio, l'amore per me nelle storie extra è proprio off-limits. Ma immagino che ad un certa età, le cose cambino. E sicuramente, se avevi già storie e storielle quando mi cambiavano il pannolino, tu di anni ne abbia un bel pò.



ma chi ha parlato di amore
tu stai parlando di amore perchè per amore intendi quello che hai imparato guardando Candy Candy


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ciccino io so molte più cose di quanto tu pensi, perché nella mia vita ho provato di tutto
> 
> e ti assicuro che se fare sesso con uno sconosciuto con passione sfrenata ti dà 10, fare sesso con qualcuno con cui condividi sentimenti, qualcuno che conosce il tuo corpo come lo conosci tu e che oltre alla passione sfrenata ti fa sentire che per lui non sei solo un pezzo di carne, ma che ti coinvolge anche la testa all'ennesima potenza... beh... stai ben certo che questo di dà almeno 1000



ti adoro, sorella


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata, una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


oddio ma questo è il vangelo per molti qui, capirai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio ma questo è il vangelo per molti qui, capirai



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ciccino io so molte più cose di quanto tu pensi, perché nella mia vita ho provato di tutto
> 
> e ti assicuro che se fare sesso con uno sconosciuto con passione sfrenata ti dà 10, fare sesso con qualcuno con cui condividi sentimenti, qualcuno che conosce il tuo corpo come lo conosci tu e che oltre alla passione sfrenata ti fa sentire che per lui non sei solo un pezzo di carne, ma che ti coinvolge anche la testa all'ennesima potenza... beh... stai ben certo che questo di dà almeno 1000


Quotone!!!

blu


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate,  imparate  a non ricercare  quello che non c'è!  tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
> Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito   ETERNE ILLUSE/I
> 
> Maurizio


nessuno qui spera che l'altro molli tutto ma tra il desiderare questo e farsi delle sco..ate per pura ginnastica ci sono varie sfumature. io credo che ogni relazione tra 2 esseri umani dotati di raziocinio sia basata su dei sentimenti e che quei sentimenti meritino di essere vissuti e non castigati perchè sennò poi magari ci si illude. non si tratta di illudersi ma razionalmente decidere di vivere una bella cosa, appagante


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Perbacco*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


Di un attimo piu' o meno lungo che svanisce cosi' come è iniziata...

Poi dai con la sconosciuta la prima volta ahahahahah ma dai non c'è scopata peggiore di quella ahahahahah

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Ot per Stellina*



stellina ha detto:


> nessuno qui spera che l'altro molli tutto ma tra il desiderare questo e farsi delle sco..ate per pura ginnastica ci sono varie sfumature. io credo che ogni relazione tra 2 esseri umani dotati di raziocinio sia basata su dei sentimenti e che quei sentimenti meritino di essere vissuti e non castigati perchè sennò poi magari ci si illude. non si tratta di illudersi ma razionalmente decidere di vivere una bella cosa, appagante


Vedi che pian pianino arriviamo alla risposta del mio 3D ;-)

ciao da
blu


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Rapporto stabile inteso come relazione continua. Si, manca l'amore. Ho due figli meravigliosi che amo alla follia e dai quali non mi separerei MAI *(per cortesia, non me ne frega nulla di se e ma su questo punto, perchè semplicemente non è in discussione. Non vi attardate a scrivere.). *Amo loro e solo loro.* A volte mi capita di avere storie extra. Ma non cerco amore altrove.


 idem. però scusa se non cerchi amore cosa cerchi nelle storie extra? giuro che non ho capito


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ha parlato di amore
> tu stai parlando di amore perchè per amore intendi quello che hai imparato guardando Candy Candy


Veramente se tu che non sai bene di cosa stai parlando. Io so quello che non voglio, e lo escludo, tu invece non sai esattamente cosa vuoi. Vuoi star bene, ma non sai in virtù di quali sentimenti. Amore, infatuazione, amicizia, chi lo sa? Puoi dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto, tanto stiamo parlando di sentimenti ed i sentimenti sono qualcosa di indefinibile, imponderabile, impalpabile e non misurabile. In definitiva, ognuno vede il sentimento a modo suo. Il che, capirai bene, visto anche che cerchi di darti sto tono di maturità da non si sa dove, è un discorso bello che paraculo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

io non riesco a spiegare cosa voglia dire intimità.peccato perché sarebbe la chiave per fare minimamente capire l'intensità del fare l'amore con una persona che ami e dalla quale sei amato profondamente.siamo solo abituati a parlare di routine e noia dimenticando lo splendore di un amore che non definirei romantico ma semplicemente appagante a 360 gradi


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fondamentalmente sono d'accordo con te,
> 
> ma stai parlando di un caso diverso da quello che intendo io
> 
> io parlo di persone adulte, non illuse, che sanno benissimo fin dove possono arrivare, ma che non per questo si negano tutto quello che di bello può esserci oltre il sesso





quintina ha detto:


> ciccino io so molte più cose di quanto tu pensi, perché nella mia vita ho provato di tutto
> 
> e ti assicuro che se fare sesso con uno sconosciuto con passione sfrenata ti dà 10, fare sesso con qualcuno con cui condividi sentimenti, qualcuno che conosce il tuo corpo come lo conosci tu e che oltre alla passione sfrenata ti fa sentire che per lui non sei solo un pezzo di carne, ma che ti coinvolge anche la testa all'ennesima potenza... beh... stai ben certo che questo di dà almeno 1000



quoto entrambe:up:


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi che pian pianino arriviamo alla risposta del mio 3D ;-)
> 
> ciao da
> blu


vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> idem. però scusa se non cerchi amore cosa cerchi nelle storie extra? giuro che non ho capito


Buon sesso. Svago.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fondamentalmente sono d'accordo con te,
> 
> ma stai parlando di un caso diverso da quello che intendo io
> 
> io parlo di persone adulte, non illuse, che sanno benissimo fin dove possono arrivare, ma che non per questo si negano tutto quello che di bello può esserci oltre il sesso


Dovrebbero sapere dove possono arrivare, i limiti sono già segnati all 'inizio, cercare di oltrepassarli per conquistare campo significa osare,  e questo potrebbe  voler dire, mettere la parola fine si deve essere consapevoli non credi,e inutile poi  darsi ogni giustificazione possibile, sarà sempre sbagliata.
Oltre il sesso ci può stare di tutto e di bello,  anche nei rapporti fra amici/che, ma è sbagliato andarlo a ricercarlo per forza nell 'amante.
Se mi piace pescare vado a pesca  dove c'è acqua e ci sono i pesci, mica in mezzo ad un bosco di pini dove ci sono le pigne, certo  posso far passare per pesci le pigne, con l' immaginazione, farlo credere agli altri la vedo dura.

Maurizio


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai che il tuo amante non passi da una trombata all 'altra, ti basta un paio di sms giornalieri per farti illudere così,
> ho degli amici che si fanno le amanti solo per sesso mica ci vanno a giocare a carte.
> e sicuramente più ne trovano e più sono felici.
> 
> ...


Il problema non siamo noi. Il problema e' che tu sia così limitato da pensare che siamo fatti tutti in serie e che tutti abbiano necessita' di scopare a destra e manca. E credere che se uno/a tradisce per forza si cala le braghe o la molla facile a tutti!
Non capisco ancora su cosa ci stiamo illudendo, me lo puoi spiegare?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di un attimo piu' o meno lungo che svanisce cosi' come è iniziata...
> 
> Poi dai con la sconosciuta la prima volta ahahahahah ma dai non c'è scopata peggiore di quella ahahahahah
> 
> blu


sicuramenti ci metti 6 mesi a a darla o fartela dare (non so se sei uomo o donna ) non puoi lo capire sicuramente.


Maurizio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buon sesso. Svago.


cioè per te è indifferente una serata con lei o con gli amici a fare baldoria? o meglio tra le due cose prima gli amici e poi lei se ti va, se hai tempo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Il problema non siamo noi. Il problema e' che tu sia così limitato da pensare che siamo fatti tutti in serie e che tutti abbiano necessita' di scopare a destra e manca. E credere che se uno/a tradisce per forza si cala le braghe o la molla facile a tutti!
> Non capisco ancora su cosa ci stiamo illudendo, me lo puoi spiegare?



Non credo che si tradisca andando a fare una passeggiata, a pranzo o a prendere un caffè, mo vedi tu.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> cioè per te è indifferente una serata con lei o con gli amici a fare baldoria? o meglio tra le due cose prima gli amici e poi lei se ti va, se hai tempo?


A me le donne piacciono molto e, francamente, metterei una donna davanti a qualsivoglia amico. Tranne se non si trovasse in punto di morte, magari. Ma manco è detto, diciamo che dipenderebbe dalla donna in questione.


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate,  imparate  a non ricercare  quello che non c'è!  tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
> Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito   ETERNE ILLUSE/I
> 
> Maurizio


Io me ne sto al mio posto e altrettanto il mio amante. Abbiamo delle regole che entrambi. 
Può accadere che una storia di questo tipo nel tempo cresca e che si valuti un proseguimento diverso. Basta guardarsi intorno per accorgersi che accade.
Realisti e razionali si ma cinici no!


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


Io lo so perfettamente.... e' quello che attualmente vivo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io me ne sto al mio posto e altrettanto il mio amante. Abbiamo delle regole che entrambi.
> Può accadere che una storia di questo tipo nel tempo cresca e che si valuti un proseguimento diverso. Basta guardarsi intorno per accorgersi che accade.
> Realisti e razionali si ma cinici no!


Ma certo che ci può essere evoluzione, però deve essere dichiaratamente in modo sincero da ambe le parti.

Non da una parte sola che dopo un pò pretende di più, sempre di più invece  riceve di meno sempre di meno e nonostante non riesce a capirlo.
Queste sono le illuse! 

Maurizio


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ciccino io so molte più cose di quanto tu pensi, perché nella mia vita ho provato di tutto
> 
> e ti assicuro che se fare sesso con uno sconosciuto con passione sfrenata ti dà 10, fare sesso con qualcuno con cui condividi sentimenti, qualcuno che conosce il tuo corpo come lo conosci tu e che oltre alla passione sfrenata ti fa sentire che per lui non sei solo un pezzo di carne, ma che ti coinvolge anche la testa all'ennesima potenza... beh... stai ben certo che questo di dà almeno 1000


Ecco... l'hai spiegato bene!!!


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se parli così non puoi sicuramente sapere cosa significa fare sesso con passione sfrenata,  una persona che non avevi mai visto prima che ti attrae in modo spaventoso, che ti ci inizi a baciare per la prima volta e senti la voglia di possederla e di scoprire ogni suo angolo della sua pelle a te sconosciuta.
> 
> Sai minimamente di cosa parlo?
> 
> ...


ma cosa c'entra con l'amante?
a parte il seguente fatto: se sei impegnato e una persona mai vista prima ti mette davanti al bivio se tradire o no (oppure, beninteso, se una persona mai vista prima ti ribadisce il concetto che hai già avuto quello di cui parli tu, e ciò ti basta)

tu stai parlando di avventure, mica di amanti


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di un attimo piu' o meno lungo che svanisce cosi' come è iniziata...
> 
> Poi dai con la sconosciuta la prima volta ahahahahah ma dai non c'è scopata peggiore di quella ahahahahah
> 
> blu


In effetti....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*te capi' un cas*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramenti ci metti 6 mesi a a darla o fartela dare (non so se sei uomo o donna ) non puoi lo capire sicuramente.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Primo le donne facili non mi stimolano,secondo la prima volta è sempre la piu' scarsa...

Terzo guardi troppi films e, dulcis in fundo forse capisco piu' di te perche' sono giovine, vivace e son stato pure dannato!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra con l'amante?
> a parte il seguente fatto: se sei impegnato e una persona mai vista prima ti mette davanti al bivio se tradire o no (oppure, beninteso, se una persona mai vista prima ti ribadisce il concetto che hai già avuto quello di cui parli tu, e ciò ti basta)
> 
> tu stai parlando di avventure, mica di amanti


Come al solito entri a sproposito nelle discussioni leggendo solo una parte e rispondi a casaccio, la mia era una risposta su una domanda specifica sul sesso, non centrava niente con gli amanti.
rileggi prima di scrivere è facile che tu ci prenda di più nelle risposte.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Primo le donne facili non mi stimolano,secondo la prima volta è sempre la piu' scarsa...
> 
> Terzo guardi troppi films e, dulcis in fundo forse capisco piu' di te perche' sono giovine, vivace e son stato pure dannato!
> 
> blu



hahaahahaha credi ancora alle donne facili, sei sveglio allora, guarda che una donna ha molta più voglia di te di fare sesso! se non  lo fa la prima sera con te è solo perchè ha paura di quelli come te che le considerano facili, e non le sanno mettere a loro agio.

Dannato haahahahahaha  datti all 'ippica che è meglio, le donne non fanno per te.


Maurizio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Primo le donne facili non mi stimolano,secondo *la prima volta è sempre la piu' scarsa*...
> 
> Terzo guardi troppi films e, dulcis in fundo forse capisco piu' di te perche' sono giovine, vivace e son stato pure dannato!
> 
> blu


:up: più ti conosci più va meglio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me le donne piacciono molto e, francamente, metterei una donna davanti a qualsivoglia amico. Tranne se non si trovasse in punto di morte, magari. Ma manco è detto, diciamo che dipenderebbe dalla donna in questione.


 ti ho scritto un messaggino....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Primo le donne facili non mi stimolano,secondo la prima volta è sempre la piu' scarsa...
> 
> Terzo guardi troppi films e, dulcis in fundo forse capisco piu' di te perche' sono giovine, vivace e son stato pure dannato!
> 
> blu



Se la prima volta per te è sempre la più scarsa bisogna che ti compri i profilattici ritardanti, da quanto leggo devi soffrire di eiaculazione precoce.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente se tu che non sai bene di cosa stai parlando. Io so quello che non voglio, e lo escludo, tu invece non sai esattamente cosa vuoi. Vuoi star bene, ma non sai in virtù di quali sentimenti. Amore, infatuazione, amicizia, chi lo sa? Puoi dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto, tanto stiamo parlando di sentimenti ed i sentimenti sono qualcosa di indefinibile, imponderabile, impalpabile e non misurabile. In definitiva, ognuno vede il sentimento a modo suo. Il che, capirai bene, visto anche che cerchi di darti sto tono di maturità da non si sa dove, è un discorso bello che paraculo.



va bene, ricominciamo.

se vai a rileggere vedrai che io ho fondamentalmente accolto la tua definizione di amante
anche perchè di amanti di quel tipo ne ho avuti più d'uno e se volessi, ne avrei ancora

proprio perchè ho avuto _quel_ tipo di amanti, che io definirei dei bei cazzoni con cui divertirmi
so esattamente ciò che voglio adesso


per concludere: paraculo sarai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come al solito entri a sproposito nelle discussioni leggendo solo una parte e rispondi a casaccio, la mia era una risposta su una domanda specifica sul sesso, non centrava niente con gli amanti.
> rileggi prima di scrivere è facile che tu ci prenda di più nelle risposte.
> 
> Maurizio


Che brutto essere l'altra ...
come al solito sei ot


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hahaahahaha credi ancora alle donne facili, sei sveglio allora, guarda che una donna ha molta più voglia di te di fare sesso! se non  lo fa la prima sera con te è solo perchè ha paura di quelli come te che le considerano facili, e non le sanno mettere a loro agio.
> 
> Dannato haahahahahaha  datti all 'ippica che è meglio, le donne non fanno per te.
> 
> ...


No,sono solo un tantino piu' avanti di te,oltre...
Il problema è ben li,molte donne  fanno sesso la prima sera perche' con te non hanno altro da fare,allora vanno subito al sodo.Rapporti cosi' difatti stancano le donne e ti mandano a fare in queit possono averne di uomini cosi' a isosa sai!

Dannato, yes te saies col che ho cmbine' te magneres la lingua.

Ho gia' detto la vita ha le sue stagioni ed io mi incammino per quella estiva...

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se la prima volta per te è sempre la più scarsa bisogna che ti compri i profilattici ritardanti, da quanto leggo devi soffrire di eiaculazione precoce.
> 
> Maurizio


Bhe' non puoi pretendere ho 36 anni e non avro' l'esperienza nel trattenermi di Lort ma ho la resistenza per ripetermi tutta la notte sai..

Comunque c'entre un caiser

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhe' non puoi pretendere ho 36 anni e non avro' l'esperienza nel trattenermi di Lort ma ho la resistenza per ripetermi tutta la notte sai..
> 
> Comunque c'entre un caiser
> 
> blu


io nemeno 33 mo vedi tu,


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No,sono solo un tantino piu' avanti di te,oltre...
> Il problema è ben li,molte donne  fanno sesso la prima sera perche' con te non hanno altro da fare,allora vanno subito al sodo.Rapporti cosi' difatti stancano le donne e ti mandano a fare in queit possono averne di uomini cosi' a isosa sai!
> 
> Dannato, yes te saies col che ho cmbine' te magneres la lingua.
> ...


E' quello che spero, mica mi ci devo fidanzare, questo compito lo lascio a quelli come te che gli piace aspettare.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*PSSSSS*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dannato haahahahahaha  datti all 'ippica che è meglio
> 
> Maurizio


Fatto, ho provato anche quello!
Non fa per me, meglio al pascolo il cavallo!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' quello che spero, mica mi ci devo fidanzare, questo compito lo lascio a quelli come te che gli piace aspettare.
> 
> Maurizio


Si,l'attesa mi eccita e mi coinvolge, mi stimola e mi fa essere migliore.

blu


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene, ricominciamo.
> 
> se vai a rileggere vedrai che io ho fondamentalmente accolto la tua definizione di amante
> anche perchè di amanti di quel tipo ne ho avuti più d'uno e se volessi, ne avrei ancora
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questa non è farina del tuo sacco....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Che brutto essere l'altra ...
> come al solito sei ot


sei disarmante, è la prima volta che in un post si risponde ad un altro utente di altre cose?

Ma ci sei o ci fai?

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa non è farina del tuo sacco....



eh, sai com'è quando ci sono di mezzo i cuoricini delle Winx


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, sai com'è quando ci sono di mezzo i cuoricini delle Winx
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, sai com'è quando ci sono di mezzo i cuoricini delle Winx
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I cuoricini delle Winx tatuati su un bel culo sono il massimo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si,l'attesa mi eccita e mi coinvolge, mi stimola e mi fa essere migliore.
> 
> blu



Siamo diversi,  al contrario se l 'appuntamento non è per la sera stessa nemmeno ci vado, ancora meglio se nasce da un incontro occasionale in locale immediato (il migliore per me).
Dopo tutto è soggettivo dipende dalle occasioni che gli capitano, certo se uno ha poche occasioni, le poche che gli capitano se le fa durare, mentre nel mio caso alla mattina ho sempre la fobia di averne perso un 'altra migliore di quella con cui ci ho pasato la sera.

Maurizio


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo diversi,  al contrario se l 'appuntamento non è per la sera stessa nemmeno ci vado, ancora meglio se nasce da un incontro occasionale in locale immediato (il migliore per me).
> Dopo tutto è soggettivo dipende dalle occasioni che gli capitano, certo se uno ha poche occasioni, le poche che gli capitano se le fa durare, mentre nel mio caso alla mattina ho sempre la fobia di averne perso un 'altra migliore di quella con cui ci ho pasato la sera.
> 
> Maurizio


Si ma alla lunga ti rompi, dai... Lo dico da uomo. A meno che uno sia ipersensibile sul pisello e allora tutto fa brodo..... Pure la famosa bistecca di Bukowsky.... 
Metterci dentro conoscenza, complicità e intimità alza il livello della maialaggine in modo sensibile.

Ma forse è anche questione di età. Sei molto giovane...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si ma alla lunga ti rompi, dai... Lo dico da uomo. A meno che uno sia ipersensibile sul pisello e allora tutto fa brodo..... Pure la famosa bistecca di Bukowsky....
> Metterci dentro conoscenza, complicità e intimità alza il livello della maialaggine in modo sensibile.
> 
> Ma forse è anche questione di età. Sei molto giovane...


Forse sono giovane non so , per il momento è così, amo le novità, riguardo alla maialaggine non  vedo differenza e tantomeno penso di comportarmi diversamente con chi incontro la prima volta e chi frequento da anni.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*bene*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> io nemeno 33 mo vedi tu,


Allora non  raccontare stronzate!!!

Da come parlavi mi sembravi un uomo molto piu' maturo,ma non raccontarmela che ti ci vorrei vedere ahahahahah

Ma fammi il piacere la clesse di cui tu parli alla nostra eta' è nulla,non siamo capaci di usare la testa e il pisello in perfetta armonia.

blu


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse sono giovane non so , per il momento è così, amo le novità, riguardo alla maialaggine non  vedo differenza e tantomeno penso di comportarmi diversamente con chi incontro la prima volta e chi frequento da anni.
> 
> Maurizio


Ah... beata gioventù.... La vera maialaggine è una cosa elaborata, raffinata, tutta da costruire e da gustare. Ci vuole del tempo.

Comunque divertiti come ti piace ma non indicare strade a nessuno, che sbagli inevitabilmente. Ai miei tempi ero come e peggio di te....

:up:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene, ricominciamo.
> 
> se vai a rileggere vedrai che io ho fondamentalmente accolto la tua definizione di amante
> anche perchè di amanti di quel tipo ne ho avuti più d'uno e se volessi, ne avrei ancora
> ...



ho dovuto riguardare il nick.........

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'amante deve stare sempre al suo posto!!!! anche perchè poi dopo succede quello che leggiamo qui, di piagnistei perche sono state mollate, imparate a non ricercare quello che non c'è! tantomeno a pretenderlo! siete amanti PUNTO. altrimenti romantiche illuse direi!
> Non si può leggere persone che dopo anni e anni di promisquità sperano ancora che lasci la moglie o il marito ETERNE ILLUSE/I
> 
> Maurizio



Bravo Maurizio stra concordo..pensa che squallore 5 anni che tutti i mercoledi'al motel dalle...alle.......dicendosi''amore''...credendo alle balle degli amanti..prima o poi la lascio amore e tu divenetaria mia m oglie...
sai quante fagiane beccano????d'altronde sono persone che nel matrimonio sono fallite...perche'ci hanno messo 10 anni a capire che non era l persona giusta..
poi chiamale con il loro nome...troie.


----------



## blu (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo diversi,  al contrario se l 'appuntamento non è per la sera stessa nemmeno ci vado, ancora meglio se nasce da un incontro occasionale in locale immediato (il migliore per me).
> Dopo tutto è soggettivo dipende dalle occasioni che gli capitano, certo se uno ha poche occasioni, le poche che gli capitano se le fa durare, mentre nel mio caso alla mattina ho sempre la fobia di averne perso un 'altra migliore di quella con cui ci ho pasato la sera.
> 
> Maurizio


Bhe' non è difficile crearsi occasioni ai giorni nostri quindi, non far mica il drago che il fuoco ti brucia sai...


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Maurizio stra concordo..pensa che squallore 5 anni che tutti i mercoledi'al motel dalle...alle.......dicendosi''amore''...credendo alle balle degli amanti..prima o poi la lascio amore e tu divenetaria mia m oglie...
> sai quante fagiane beccano????d'altronde sono persone che nel matrimonio sono fallite...perche'ci hanno messo 10 anni a capire che non era l persona giusta..
> poi chiamale con il loro nome...troie.


no scusa lothar ma questa non te la passo!!! 
allora perchè una donna ha sbagliato a scegliere marito oppure le cose si sono deteriorate col marito al punto di non ritorno... sono troie!!!!???? e gli uomini che vanno con loro (che anche loro hanno fallito, come dici tu, sennò non sarebbero lì), tipo te ad esempio....cosa sarebbero???? dei bravi samaritani!!!! 
ah ecco mi sembra un po' sessista sta cosa!!!!
ma cosa ne sapete ad esempio di cosa ho passato io...di come sia finita tra le braccia di un altro!!!!
ma per piacere fatevi un giro nelle scarpe degli altri...prima di dire certe stronz....ate!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> no scusa lothar ma questa non te la passo!!!
> allora perchè una donna ha sbagliato a scegliere marito oppure le cose si sono deteriorate col marito al punto di non ritorno... sono troie!!!!???? e gli uomini che vanno con loro (che anche loro hanno fallito, come dici tu, sennò non sarebbero lì), tipo te ad esempio....cosa sarebbero???? dei bravi samaritani!!!!
> ah ecco mi sembra un po' sessista sta cosa!!!!
> ma cosa ne sapete ad esempio di cosa ho passato io...di come sia finita tra le braccia di un altro!!!!
> ma per piacere fatevi un giro nelle scarpe degli altri...prima di dire certe stronz....ate!!!!!


Penso che è normale sbagliare,  ancora di più sbagliato ad impelagarsi in certe situazioni, ancora più squallide, il tutto per vighiaccheria di non aver la forza di voltare pagina, aver sbagliato non è la scusante per continuare a farlo, c'è da accettare la sconfitta è ricominciare, senza trovare scusanti di ogni genere.


Maurizio


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso che è normale sbagliare,  ancora di più sbagliato ad impelagarsi in certe situazioni, ancora più squallide, il tutto per vighiaccheria di non aver la forza di voltare pagina, aver sbagliato non è la scusante per continuare a farlo, c'è da accettare la sconfitta è ricominciare, senza trovare scusanti di ogni genere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, Maurizio, guarda che la vita è tutto fuorchè bianca o nera. E' la declinazione del grigio. E non è ipocrisia, bensì l'essenza stessa dell'uomo !!!!


----------



## blu (16 Luglio 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UtzJeWLVU8


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso che è normale sbagliare,  ancora di più sbagliato ad impelagarsi in certe situazioni, ancora più squallide, il tutto per vighiaccheria di non aver la forza di voltare pagina, aver sbagliato non è la scusante per continuare a farlo, c'è da accettare la sconfitta è ricominciare, senza trovare scusanti di ogni genere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



avere la forza di voltar pagina e leggere le pagine in modo superficiale per poter girarle in fretta sono due cose diverse


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> no scusa lothar ma questa non te la passo!!!
> allora perchè una donna ha sbagliato a scegliere marito oppure le cose si sono deteriorate col marito al punto di non ritorno... sono troie!!!!???? e gli uomini che vanno con loro (che anche loro hanno fallito, come dici tu, sennò non sarebbero lì), tipo te ad esempio....cosa sarebbero???? dei bravi samaritani!!!!
> ah ecco mi sembra un po' sessista sta cosa!!!!
> ma cosa ne sapete ad esempio di cosa ho passato io...di come sia finita tra le braccia di un altro!!!!
> ma per piacere fatevi un giro nelle scarpe degli altri...prima di dire certe stronz....ate!!!!!



ciao Stellina!! ma parlavo in generale..so benissimo cosa hai passato..e ci mancherebbe fosse indirizzato  a te!!
sai quante ci sono che si ''innamorano''senza alcun motivo,dell'amante di turno??esa i quanti di quelli amanti sono sinceri??io ne conosco uno che le ama.tutte...e 4!!!!!!non ti dico le risate..perche'loro,le troie..ci credono!!

Poi una che avendo marito e figli..corre al motel con un'altro che ha moglie e figli come la vogliamo chiamare??Santa Maria Goretti???


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Stellina!! ma parlavo in generale..so benissimo cosa hai passato..e ci mancherebbe fosse indirizzato a te!!
> sai quante ci sono che si ''innamorano''senza alcun motivo,dell'amante di turno??esa i quanti di quelli amanti sono sinceri??io ne conosco uno che le ama.tutte...e 4!!!!!!non ti dico le risate..perche'loro,le troie..ci credono!!
> 
> Poi una che avendo marito e figli..corre al motel con un'altro che ha moglie e figli come la vogliamo chiamare??Santa Maria Goretti???


e invece l'uomo sposato con figli che corre dalla "troia" come lo vogliamo chiamare....

Lothar per favore è :incazzato:


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso che è normale sbagliare,  ancora di più sbagliato ad impelagarsi in certe situazioni, ancora più squallide, il tutto per vighiaccheria di non aver la forza di voltare pagina, aver sbagliato non è la scusante per continuare a farlo, c'è da accettare la sconfitta è ricominciare, senza trovare scusanti di ogni genere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ti assicuro che ho 1000 difetti ma non sono una vigliacca! vigliacco e ci aggiungerei egoista è chi dice: guarda non va bene tra noi e allora mi faccio le valigie. chi non frega del dolore che darà all'altro ai figli, chi non si pone domande e chi preferisce non provarci nemmeno a rimediare perchè è più facile girare pagina.
dimmi un po' secondo te è più coraggioso andarsene o alzarsi tutte le mattine vicino ad un uomo che non ti ama più, che ti ha fatto passare cose inenarrabili e per cui tu comunque provi affetto e indossare lo stesso un bel sorriso e cercare di vedere le cose belle e provare a ricucire un rapporto rotto e logoro. poi magari uno ci arriva anche ad andarsene ma ha ben ponderato e ti giuro sofferto! dimmi tu hai mai provato?????!!!! e allora per piacere....


----------



## Hirohito (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece l'uomo sposato con figli che corre dalla "troia" come lo vogliamo chiamare....


Incontinente


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Incontinente


...e no...voglio un insulto pure per voi....


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Stellina!! ma parlavo in generale..so benissimo cosa hai passato..e ci mancherebbe fosse indirizzato  a te!!
> sai quante ci sono che si ''innamorano''senza alcun motivo,dell'amante di turno??esa i quanti di quelli amanti sono sinceri??io ne conosco uno che le ama.tutte...e 4!!!!!!non ti dico le risate..perche'loro,le troie..ci credono!!
> 
> Poi una che avendo marito e figli..corre al motel con un'altro che ha moglie e figli come la vogliamo chiamare??Santa Maria Goretti???


non condivido il tuo pensiero comunque però ti sono grata che non pensi questo di me. però magari come me col mio vissuto ce ne saranno altre...concordo che ci siano troie così come putta...nieri ma credo anche che ci siano persone, come me, uomini e donne....che tutto sono meno che troie e putta..nieri.
un abbraccio


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...e no...voglio un insulto pure per voi....


beh se uno va con le troie è un puttaniere!!!! ci può stare??? ti aggrada?


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Incontinente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meno male che mi fai ridere un po' sennò oggi con sto discorso


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> beh se uno va con le troie è un puttaniere!!!! ci può stare??? ti aggrada?


diciamo di si...è che quando leggo ste cose mi parte l'embolo :unhappy:


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo di si...è che quando leggo ste cose mi parte l'embolo :unhappy:


a chi lo dici.....altro che embolo!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene, ricominciamo.
> 
> se vai a rileggere vedrai che io ho fondamentalmente accolto la tua definizione di amante
> anche perchè di amanti di quel tipo ne ho avuti più d'uno e se volessi, ne avrei ancora
> ...


Si. Io invece ho avuto quello che cerchi adesso tu, cioè boh? Io ho avuto amore, tu che cerchi non si capisce. Almeno io non l‘ho capito. Vuoi sentimento, ma mica si capisce quale. Non parli di amore, ma di cosa parli allora? Complicità? Affiatamento? Infatuazione? Amicizia? Tutto insieme? Non si sa. Io so quello che ho avuto in passato e so quello che voglio, tu sai cos‘hai avuto ma non è chiaro cosa vai cercando adesso, con la differenza che io, se non altro, non pretendo di vederla come dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io non sono per niente d'accordo
> 
> oltre alla bella serata condita dal buon sesso può esserci molto, molto di più
> 
> ...


Per me, come detto molte volte , non è solo sesso.

Questa mattina l'ho sentito, e non mi è sembrato che abbia sofferto sabato senza di me anzi..
mi ha raccontato che ha festeggiato, che regali ha ricevuto e per concludere in bellezza... mi ha detto che una che si trombava 2 anni fa lo ha chiamato per fargli gli auguri.... e gli ha detto si che si vedeva con una (che sarei io) per trombare...

Ed io che sto qua a soffrire per uno cosi...... 

Diavoletta


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' quello che spero, mica mi ci devo fidanzare, questo compito lo lascio a quelli come te che gli piace aspettare.
> 
> Maurizio


L'attesa del piacere amplifica il piacere stesso.

L'attesa attenua le passioni mediocri e aumenta quelle grandi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'attesa del piacere amplifica il piacere stesso.
> 
> L'attesa attenua le passioni mediocri e aumenta quelle grandi.


Si in effetti quando aspetto mi si gonfiano spesso.

Maurizio


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo diversi,  al contrario se l 'appuntamento non è per la sera stessa nemmeno ci vado, ancora meglio se nasce da un incontro occasionale in locale immediato (il migliore per me).
> Dopo tutto è soggettivo dipende dalle occasioni che gli capitano, certo se uno ha poche occasioni, le poche che gli capitano se le fa durare, mentre nel mio caso alla mattina ho sempre la fobia di averne perso un 'altra migliore di quella con cui ci ho pasato la sera.
> 
> Maurizio


E' lo stesso atteggiamento che si nota nei bambini che non hanno ancora acquisito la capacita' a posporre la gratificazione. 

Il genere di uomo da cui mi tengo ben distante: un bel corpo (forse??) con il vuoto dentro. In confronto passare la serata con un buon libro non ha prezzo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' lo stesso atteggiamento che si nota nei bambini che non hanno ancora acquisito la capacita' a posporre la gratificazione.
> 
> Il genere di uomo da cui mi tengo ben distante: un bel corpo (forse??) con il vuoto dentro. In confronto passare la serata con un buon libro non ha prezzo!



davvero!

è di una tristezza unica....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' lo stesso atteggiamento che si nota nei bambini che non hanno ancora acquisito la capacita' a posporre la gratificazione.
> 
> Il genere di uomo da cui mi tengo ben distante: un bel corpo (forse??) con il vuoto dentro. In confronto passare la serata con un buon libro non ha prezzo!


Quoto:up:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non condivido il tuo pensiero comunque però ti sono grata che non pensi questo di me. però magari come me col mio vissuto ce ne saranno altre...concordo che ci siano troie così come putta...nieri ma credo anche che ci siano persone, come me, uomini e donne....che tutto sono meno che troie e putta..nieri.
> un abbraccio



ciao carissima..vedi e diverso..nessun uomo si innamora(realmente..)dell'amante,specie se e'sposata!!!!ci interessa farcela e e rimandarla dal becco...voi avete le paturnie dell'''ammmmmooorrre'''ecco perche'si puo'dire..una bacioe un abbraccio..at salut!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Io invece ho avuto quello che cerchi adesso tu, cioè boh? Io ho avuto amore, tu che cerchi non si capisce. Almeno io non l‘ho capito. Vuoi sentimento, ma mica si capisce quale. Non parli di amore, ma di cosa parli allora? Complicità? Affiatamento? Infatuazione? Amicizia? Tutto insieme? Non si sa. Io so quello che ho avuto in passato e so quello che voglio, tu sai cos‘hai avuto ma non è chiaro cosa vai cercando adesso, con la differenza che io, se non altro, non pretendo di vederla come dovrebbe essere.



nemmeno a me è tanto chiaro quel che cerchi tu, a dire la verità

io cerco rapporti di spessore, non scopate con il primo che capita


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nemmeno a me è tanto chiaro quel che cerchi tu, a dire la verità
> 
> io cerco rapporti di spessore, non scopate con il primo che capita


ma certo Chiara e ci mancherebbe....anche perche'se non sono di spessore ..
sono prefette/i cretine/i,che possono dare problemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' lo stesso atteggiamento che si nota nei bambini che non hanno ancora acquisito la capacita' a posporre la gratificazione.
> 
> Il genere di uomo da cui mi tengo ben distante: un bel corpo (forse??) con il vuoto dentro. In confronto passare la serata con un buon libro non ha prezzo!


Se gli adulti sono come ti definisci tu, preferisco rimanere bambino a vita, ti piace complicarti la vita sei libera farlo, ognuno è libero di vivere come meglio crede,  a me piace, vivere spensierato nei momenti liberi, mi tengo alla larga da persone che non ci riescono, le cerco solo spensierate come me.


Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:


oggi 6 di poche parole


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nemmeno a me è tanto chiaro quel che cerchi tu, a dire la verità
> 
> io cerco rapporti di spessore, non scopate con il primo che capita


Prima ho scritto buon sesso e svago. Sostanzialmente è quello, ma alla voce svago leggi: tutto quello che occorre per star bene con una persona senza coinvolgimento emotivo che passi una certa soglia, ovvero star bene con quella persona anche fuori dal letto senza necessariamente giudicarla imprescindibile. Non so se è chiaro. Io più che altro cerco persone di spessore, poi i termini del rapporto sono quelli che ti ho detto. Se va bene ok, altrimenti no. Molto semplice.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se gli adulti sono come ti definisci tu, preferisco rimanere bambino a vita, ti piace complicarti la vita sei libera farlo, ognuno è libero di vivere come meglio crede,  a me piace, vivere spensierato nei momenti liberi, mi tengo alla larga da persone che non ci riescono, *le cerco solo spensierate come me*.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



tipo quelle che ti allungano il book dopo che gli hai offerto la cena?
o quelle che allargano le gambe sperando che le appoggi al prossimo casting?

scusa, la mia non vuol essere provocazione
ed è giusto che tu viva secondo il tuo credo, sono la prima a dirlo e a volerlo

però non confondiamo i rapporti umani con gli scambi di favori più o meno plastificati

è vero che molte persone si illudono, credono a favole che non si avvereranno mai e si comportano infantilmente
ma questi atteggiamenti non sono _riservati _​a chi vive storie extraconiugali


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> davvero!
> 
> è di una tristezza unica....



Invece essere amanti di una persona impegnata è il massimo della felicità.
rapporti promisqui pieni di falsità e bugie, proprio bello vivere cosi
non ambisco ad altro che nella mia vita, ma per piacere.

Per quanto sia superficiale il mio modo di vivere non illudo ne costringo mai nessuna
tantomeno ho bisogno di inventarmi bugie su bugie,
al massimo posso fingere un attacco di colite quando sbaglio persona
quando  si rivela a cena tutt'altro che spensierata.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima ho scritto buon sesso e svago. Sostanzialmente è quello, ma alla voce svago leggi: tutto quello che occorre per star bene con una persona senza coinvolgimento emotivo che passi una certa soglia, ovvero star bene con quella persona anche fuori dal letto senza necessariamente giudicarla imprescindibile. Non so se è chiaro. Io più che altro cerco persone di spessore, poi i termini del rapporto sono quelli che ti ho detto. Se va bene ok, altrimenti no. Molto semplice.


ok, è chiaro


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tipo quelle che ti allungano il book dopo che gli hai offerto la cena?
> o quelle che allargano le gambe sperando che le appoggi al prossimo casting?
> 
> scusa, la mia non vuol essere provocazione
> ...



Si vede che hai letto poco e male di me
con queste di solito scatta sempre l 'attacco di colite a cena.

"tipo quelle che ti allungano il book dopo che gli hai offerto la cena?
o quelle che allargano le gambe sperando che le appoggi al prossimo casting?"

Io non appoggio nessuna al casting,  se volessi farlo non potrei garantirlo
dato che arrivano preferenze da persone a cui non si può dire di no.
Sabato ho fatto il giudice mi hanno detto prima chi dovevo votare 
mica ho scelto io.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si vede che hai letto poco e male di me
> con queste di solito scatta sempre l 'attacco di colite a cena.
> 
> "tipo quelle che ti allungano il book dopo che gli hai offerto la cena?
> ...


ok, può essere che ho letto male


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece essere amanti di una persona impegnata è il massimo della felicità.
> rapporti promisqui pieni di falsità e bugie, proprio bello vivere cosi
> non ambisco ad altro che nella mia vita, ma per piacere.
> 
> ...


,


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se gli adulti sono come ti definisci tu, preferisco rimanere bambino a vita, ti piace complicarti la vita sei libera farlo, ognuno è libero di vivere come meglio crede,  a me piace, vivere spensierato nei momenti liberi, mi tengo alla larga da persone che non ci riescono, le cerco solo spensierate come me.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Io non mi sono definita.
Ho un amante con cui condivido delle cose in più rispetto al sesso. Il sesso fine a se stesso come ginnastica da camera mi annoia. Un uomo che sia tale deve avere qualcosa in più oltre ai muscoli e a saper scopare bene. La testa prima di tutto, l'attrazione parte da qui.

Non ho neanche mai detto di non essere spensierata. Ho molti pensieri nella gestione del mio ménage familiare e lavorativo, ma anch'io ho i miei momenti spensierati nel tempo libero (che non comprende solo l'amante).

Ora sei "giovane", certe cose tra una decina di anni ti annoieranno.


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece essere amanti di una persona impegnata è il massimo della felicità.
> rapporti promisqui pieni di falsità e bugie, proprio bello vivere cosi
> non ambisco ad altro che nella mia vita, ma per piacere.
> 
> ...


Per una volta mi tocca quotarti in toto, con due precisazioni, però:
la prima è che ci sono tante tristezze diverse, non pensare quindi di essere al riparo integralmente; perchè se mentire, imbrogliare e condividere una persona con cui non c'è solo sesso fa schifo, anche una vita relazionale _vuota_ di contenuti come quella che descrivi tu fa abbastanza orrore;
la seconda precisazione è che si scrive  P R O M I S *C* U I, con la 'c'. Anche la cultura ha il suo peso.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per una volta mi tocca quotarti in toto, con due precisazioni, però:
> la prima è che ci sono tante tristezze diverse, non pensare quindi di essere al riparo integralmente; perchè se mentire, imbrogliare e condividere una persona con cui non c'è solo sesso fa schifo, anche una vita relazionale _vuota_ di contenuti come quella che descrivi tu fa abbastanza orrore;
> la seconda precisazione è che si scrive  P R O M I S *C* U I, con la 'c'. Anche la cultura ha il suo peso.


ho toppato

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece essere amanti di una persona impegnata è il massimo della felicità.
> rapporti promisqui pieni di falsità e bugie, proprio bello vivere cosi
> non ambisco ad altro che nella mia vita, ma per piacere.
> 
> ...



per quanto mi riguarda non sono l'amante di una persona impegnata

non ho rapporti promisQui

non costringo mai nessuno (a fare cosa? boh?)

non fingo attacchi di colite (ce li ho davvero purtroppo)

non invento bugie su bugie (qualcuna ogni tanto sì, ma non è una roba patologica)

a cena di solito sono abbastanza spensierata




la mia vita comunque non è il massimo della felicità, su questo hai ragione, ma non è per i motivi che pensi tu


buongiorno a te, maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda non sono l'amante di una persona impegnata
> 
> non ho rapporti promisQui
> 
> ...


Buongiorno, i miei motivi si riferivano agli amanti, se non fai parte di questa categoria è chiaro che il discorso non ti appartiene. 

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (17 Luglio 2012)

mi aggiornate???
che si dice di nuovo da queste parti....???
o di vecchio...

troppe pagine da leggere...
riassuntino??




per piacere???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, i miei motivi si riferivano agli amanti, se non fai parte di questa categoria è chiaro che il discorso non ti appartiene.
> 
> Maurizio


Faccio parte dei traditori

Ma comunque quello che ho detto sopra è vero, per quanto ti sembrerà contraddittorio, anche se ora non ho voglia di spiegare perché è vero. Chi mi conosce sa che è vero


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Faccio parte dei traditori
> 
> Ma comunque quello che ho detto sopra è vero, per quanto ti sembrerà contraddittorio, anche se ora non ho voglia di spiegare perché è vero. Chi mi conosce sa che è vero



Frequentare persone che frequentano altre un po' promiscuo lo è non credi

Tradire senza  dire  sempre bugie la vedo dura 

maurizio


----------

